# Gazer's Girlies (contains nudity)



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

Mousie didn't want girlies in her thread n well it was her thread... This one is mine n it needs to be filled up. I like pics of hot girls because ? hmm why.. well I think I would like to look like that n work out harder or just because they look nice. No I am not gay I like the Mona Lisa but wouldn't hang it in my house. So bring it on bodies that inspire. I'm not at home but have hot pics to post later when I get there. Post away.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 9, 2004)

i wanna see more pics of you!


----------



## Chain Link (Jun 9, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> i wanna see more pics of you!


YES! Post some motivational pics for the guys! They would be girly pics.. and we have a thread for that now!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 9, 2004)

Hmmmmm...........how's this?


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 9, 2004)

Holly Snikeys, why isn't your avatar pic in your gallery?????


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

She is very nice. Good start guys keep them coming.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 9, 2004)

i knew it
rockgazers is bi!


----------



## Var (Jun 9, 2004)

All the good ones are.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

if you try a mango once...or twice... and just don't have a taste for it never want another one you can't be called a mango eater now can you? you can just say tried it didn't see what the big deal is...   but I do eat bananas.... I love mango btw but we aren't really talkin about mango now are we


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

three times it was three okay...


----------



## Var (Jun 9, 2004)

This just keeps getting better.    So you've tried mango's how many times exactly???


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

okay 4 I think it could have been 4 or 5


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

but I am not bi I did not feel whatever it was they were feeling. evidently I am quite good at faking an interest in mango


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

yeahhh buddy. best thread ever!! lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

Where are the girlie pics?????


----------



## Var (Jun 9, 2004)

I think its VERY nice that you would even try to show interest in mango.  Maybe you should open a workshop for freeing uptight women.  You'd make a fortune.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

Lucky you guys I'm home now with access to pics


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## Var (Jun 9, 2004)

When are we gonna see more of u?


----------



## supertech (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

Nice uh car


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

uh should we retire to the sexual health forum...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

My favorite!!!!!!!!  



Ps... I bet she squirts


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

I love these threads... dammit where the hell is the adult section when you need it?!! rocky woulda loved that shit too I bet. too bad


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

> Ps... I bet she squirts


dude, we need to make that our new saying and put t in our sigs or sumthing! lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

bet _he_ squirts


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## supertech (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## supertech (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Wow...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

inspire WORKOUTS not beating off jeeze


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> inspire WORKOUTS not beating off jeeze


Oops!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

brat


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

PreMier I can't see your last 3 pics   red x's?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

hey hi its about time


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

i need a lickin


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

I see them.. Maybe its because I am a member of the website.  Give me a second and I will upload them


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

> inspire WORKOUTS not beating off jeeze


what did you expect to cum out of this thread hmm?? I mean JUST LOOK at those two blondes for gods sake.. not much I wouldn't do


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

So PB you like mango?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Here


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i need a lickin


My tongue is good but not that good!! If I could do that from Cali to Maine I'd be famous!!!!

Now post some damn hot body babes peeps!! 

I "was" the king of pics.. but my collection is buried in my broken down pc


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> So PB you like mango?


I'm more of a peach guy


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

http://www.physique-art.com/pages/BW_portfolio_pages/BW_portfolio_p06.html

Here is motivation to workout.  This chick would whoop me good


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Here



wuu wuu worth the wait


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

http://www.physique-art.com/


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2004)

One of my all time favorite girl!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Who is she?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2004)

once I start I can't stop...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm not telling!!!!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

hey guys, check this broad out. My homie Mikhal actually knows this chick and referred me to her website. She is super hot and very well built. Mik is so lucky to know her man, gawd damm...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2004)

oops


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> I'm not telling!!!!


Thats bullshit!  Spit it out, or I will find out!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

oooh, she is a cutie!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

> Who is she?


is that really relevant! ha haj/k


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2004)

hey no pouting!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Red X.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 9, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> is that really relevant! ha haj/k


I figured you were the type to say that lol..


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 9, 2004)

One question, whats with guys and 2 blondes together?

Or am I just generalizing?

Seems as tho PB likes brunettes


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

I like brunettes.  Dark hair, and dark skin is so exotic...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2004)

sorry...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

The 1st 1 looks like a younger Catherine Zeta Jones I love CZJ


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Another red X....

Must be an X rated picture...


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 9, 2004)

PB your pics suck, they have like no.. PIC.. lol


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

> One question, whats with guys and 2 blondes together?
> 
> Or am I just generalizing?
> 
> Seems as tho PB likes brunettes


I actually like brunettes much more, they are my favorite defn, but I mean look at those two chicas..



> I figured you were the type to say that lol..


nice to see you to mg


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2004)

I see every pic???? weird. 

Oh well.. the end


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

> I like brunettes. Dark hair, and dark skin is so exotic...


right on maYn. I feel ya to the fullest on that


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

Those are cute PreMier


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

omg that shick looks so much like a girl I dated back when! thats funny..lol


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

brazilian chick?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 9, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> I actually like brunettes much more, they are my favorite defn, but I mean look at those two chicas..
> 
> 
> nice to see you to mg


What? lol I am not allowed to talk in this thread?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> brazilian chick?


You know it man!  All Brazilian!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 9, 2004)

Off topic, but alot of ppl around to give advice.. I have a movie file in which I wanna put in a thread but its 5 megs instead of the 2 meg limit, any way to change it?  It's a Quicktime .mov file..


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

http://paparazzo.globo.com/glb/ppz/photo_Show_ppz/0,4904,1608205,00.jpg[/img2]

[img]http://paparazzo.globo.com/glb/ppz/photo_Show_ppz/0,4904,1608209,00.jpg


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

WOW!!!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

> What? lol I am not allowed to talk in this thread?


I didn't say that, just try and keep it above the belt if you can. I said I was kidding around..


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Last ones, and I am done.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

yo, my man, all I have to say is OMFG. MAJOR PROPS ON THAT FIND DUDE, she is a dimepiece if I ever saw one..sheeeessshhhh, look at thsoe eyes and lips... I a speechless...


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 9, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> I didn't say that, just try and keep it above the belt if you can. I said I was kidding around..


lol, I was jokin too dood, np here.. no hard feelings at all..

Aww, sleepless in seattle is on.. you sleepless gr81? 


I am sure I have a cure if you are


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

i like the pic that says wow above it very nice where did you find these pics Premier?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Ok, I lied. NOW im done.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 9, 2004)

Ask Viope lol.. they came from him.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i like the pic that says wow above it very nice where did you find these pics Premier?


Brazilian website.  Paparazzo.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

thanks plenty of inspiration my my


----------



## supertech (Jun 9, 2004)

Damn.....I like that pic....


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 9, 2004)

Huh, inspiration? For what may I ask? lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 9, 2004)

supertech said:
			
		

> Damn.....I like that pic....


Careful, its only a pic, you might hurt your penor if trying anything with the computer screen...


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

> Aww, sleepless in seattle is on.. you sleepless gr81?
> 
> 
> I am sure I have a cure if you are


actuyally yes I am. I have been awake for pretty much the last 40 hrs writing a term paper that is due tommorrow. Thats why I have been on here so much. I am sleepless at the moment and will be tonight too probably. It will all be over tommorrow thou, ha ha. I shold let you read my paper I am writing actually, it addresses the battle of gender norms and gender roles in the sport of bodybuilding. Its interesting stuff for any girl thats into weight training. as for this cure you speak of, i am listening...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

work out get tan eat mango kidding on that last 1 ha ha


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

> Careful, its only a pic, you might hurt your penor if trying anything with the computer screen...


damm, I thought no one was looking!? oh how embarassing...


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 9, 2004)

LOL

Sure, send it or post it or.. sumthin.. I wouldnt mind reading it.

Cures.. hmm..  Ithink thats for PMing only


----------



## supertech (Jun 9, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Careful, its only a pic, you might hurt your penor if trying anything with the computer screen...


ooops......To late..


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

> work out get tan eat mango kidding on that last 1 ha ha


well I like to do all those things..and I am not kidding.lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 9, 2004)

supertech said:
			
		

> ooops......To late..


 Geez..


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 9, 2004)

K, am I missing this hidden mango shyt, wtf is with the mango jokes?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

> Cures.. hmm.. Ithink thats for PMing only


well then that works out great anyways, you haven't replied to me anyways bratty..


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

God post some pics... WHORES!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

> K, am I missing this hidden mango shyt, wtf is with the mango jokes?


do you like peaches...? get it.. peaches..


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 9, 2004)

Yes, peaches.. but whats so big about mangoes?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> [img2]http://paparazzo.globo.com/glb/ppz/photo_Show_ppz/0,4904,1685575,00.jpg[/img2]


Wow, can you say blinding background? lol


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Wow, can you say blinding background? lol


All I see is a rainbow..


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

godd fuccin dammit I can't even look at this thread much longer, I am gonna start humpin sumthing.. look at these women!!! too much to handle now, no pussy around,..... wiggin out.... aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

I feel the same way..


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Holy fuck... You wont believe this next chick..


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

dammit, its like a train comin and I am blined by the light that is their t 'n a. I can't avoid it yet I know its no good to keep standing here. lol


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

^^ ohh very dark and mysterious of a look to her huh.. interesting. I like the blonde best thou I think from that last page. tought call thou


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 9, 2004)

Wiggin out? WTF does that mean lol.. Standing, well I am sure somethin be propping ya up by now.. lol


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 9, 2004)

Lol, whore!!

 Post a freaking link to the site..


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 9, 2004)

Ok, one question.. if these girls are legally able to take off their shirts and run around in Brazil, why the fook do they have tanning lines..


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Ok, one question.. if these girls are legally able to take off their shirts and run around in Brazil, why the fook do they have tanning lines..


Maybe they dont want to go topless.. You can legally in Canada, so why dont you?

I think thong tan lines are so hot


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> ^^ ohh very dark and mysterious of a look to her huh.. interesting. I like the blonde best thou I think from that last page. tought call thou


Which one?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Maybe they dont want to go topless.. You can legally in Canada, so why dont you?
> 
> I think thong tan lines are so hot


Yea.. but Viope said that they usually are without tops lol.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

> Wiggin out? WTF does that mean lol.. Standing, well I am sure somethin be propping ya up by now.. lol


what does that mean? well it means that I am not handling this well. It means just how it sounds.. sorry, wanna come and help me out with this big BIG problem?? only contructive criticism please..


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Yea.. but Viope said that they usually are without tops lol.


Most probably do. But this girl is gorgeous, and probably has a lot of class 






Goddamn... I am going insane.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 9, 2004)

BIG, HAHA

I think I wont stop laughing now lol.. Read you PM and you will know why.

I love men that talk through their dicks..  lol


I might be able to help, but it could hurt..


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Most probably do. But this girl is gorgeous, and probably has a lot of class
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, look her name up on the net and see if she has posed naked anywhere.. that is the only answer to her "having class"


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

> BIG, HAHA
> 
> I think I wont stop laughing now lol.. Read you PM and you will know why.
> 
> ...


first off, I am not sayin I am huge, b/c I am not. I wass saying its a big problem thank you very much, and HOW DARE You laugh at me like that. ouch my pride..

OK totally kidding..
I am talkin like that b/c, well, look at these tens he is posting. What am I supposed to do. do you have nay idea what its like having a high test level, I think not.. when you do, then talk to me about tlakin through a penis! lol

oh and can you tell me why it would hurt?!?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

> Lol, look her name up on the net and see if she has posed naked anywhere.. that is the only answer to her "having class


step it up Hater! lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 9, 2004)

LOL, I dunno, nibble here, nibble there.. hmm?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 9, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> step it up Hater! lol


No hate lol.. I am just giving him advice to see whether she really has class or not..


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

> LOL, I dunno, nibble here, nibble there.. hmm?


!!! hey, no teeth you evil women!! you are out to hurt people aren't ya?
k replyin to pm now


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 9, 2004)

Lol, I am not out to hurt nuffin'
I thought some guys likes nibble.. sigh, whatever, guess I just got the weird guy lol.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Lol, look her name up on the net and see if she has posed naked anywhere.. that is the only answer to her "having class"


Dont know her last name, so I cant.  But all the models on that site are pretty classy im sure. IE: no nudes.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 9, 2004)

Yes, thats kinda what I like about it. Sorry to say, but sometimes I just never understand why women would wanna do that stuff publicly.. but thats just me lol.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 9, 2004)

Jesus, he types stories...You done yet? lol


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

be grateful you silly girl!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 9, 2004)

Lol, I am, I am. I shouldn't stay up much later but I took a nap at 1 cause I got up fairly early. And I am kinda wired, I hope I can sleep tho lol. I will just have to wait and see.

I was right about the story part I see.. 

I read it and I took alot into consideration. I will reply to it tomorrow cause mine might take a while lol. Try and get a little sleep tonight yourself huh? 40 hrs no sleep is not good  
Anyway, yawning as we speak so I am off lol. I will reply to your post in the sex thread then be off.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

post pics or move your convo to im whore thread


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2004)

I like blondes too!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

you are inspiring nothing except for me to wish you would just hook up n fuck already


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> post pics or move your convo to im whore thread


Thank you!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

how did u do that PB givin me what I want fore he knows I asked that is too cool


----------



## Shae (Jun 9, 2004)

Well, well, well...I guess I have to be on the hunt for wrestling diva photos. Hmmmmmmmmmmm?   I sure will do so.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Who, do what?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

see edited post above


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2004)

Alexis Winston is on my top 10 list!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Thats so hot... post more!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

American Bald Eagle?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

i love that none of these girls are too skinny too skinny is gross


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2004)

I said I was the King of Pics!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> I said I was the King of Pics!!!


Yes... WAS.  You only post liek 1 pic of each girl.. whats up with that?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2004)

I don't like too skinny... not me. 

However I like tasteful pics... artistic too. 

And since we haven't heard "yes" from Prince I'm not going to threaten this thread with nudity... maybe a nipple slip but nothing more.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

short attention span?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

i love her blouse very me


----------



## Shae (Jun 9, 2004)

*Trish Stratus*


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

like the green bikini 1 best


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

!!!!!!!


oh you gals found my sweet spot, my favorite girl in the whole world, miss Trish Stratus. I love her..


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2004)

Triple A never sent mechanics like this!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2004)

Not my fault you were standing to close to the edge.....


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2004)

anyone know who this girl is???  Her name is Flower. Host's Playboy Night calls, and seen on many late night cable movies. She drives me wild!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2004)

Not the greatest pics of her though


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

less whoring, more pics so here we go

Man show viewers will recognize this lovely biatrice..the unbelievably bangin'

 and big titted man shoq Juggy, Vanessa Kay:


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

her playboy pic... gawd damm


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 10, 2004)

Nice beach.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 10, 2004)

I think I need to be rescued.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2004)

Coffee isn't doing it.. need a little morning inspiration


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2004)

aw she needs a hug!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2004)

Now this is the shirts I should be selling


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2004)

always remember to floss


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2004)

okay this is working.... girl, gym..... uhm can't leave yet


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2004)

Like my Daddy always said "this girls got legs that go all the way to her ass"


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2004)

Time to jet....  so ladies take a bow. The end.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 10, 2004)

Damnit Pitboss, I can't see ANY of your pictures.  What the hell is up?   Send me a damn PM so I can send you my e-mail address.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

How come The Rock doesn't pose like this??? No Fair No Fair


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Damnit Pitboss, I can't see ANY of your pictures. What the hell is up?  Send me a damn PM so I can send you my e-mail address.


You've seen them all   This is PB's alltime favorite gal.   He's posted countless pics of her.  On the broken down pc I'm betting he has close to a 700 pics of this lady


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

which 1? he's posted a lot of girlies n I wanna see all 700 get posting PB


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2004)

I can't look at this thread at work, but the first few pics PB posted that he said was his alltime favorite, he had/has many pics of her.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

thanks


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2004)

anytime I can help with info for a lovely lady such as yourself


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

oooo wow she was 1 of my favs he put up kinda has a Catherine Zeta Jones thing goin


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

That mechanic girl looks like she needs a tool.


----------



## supertech (Jun 10, 2004)

I need a dose of some HOT ASS asian girls...any one got any?


----------



## Shae (Jun 10, 2004)

Gail Kim from WWE. I will try to find her today.


----------



## supertech (Jun 10, 2004)

How about some pics of you Shae.


----------



## supertech (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

supertech said:
			
		

>



oo rated x


----------



## supertech (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey how come its Just a red x


----------



## supertech (Jun 10, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Like my Daddy always said "this girls got legs that go all the way to her ass"


I just found my new babys mama.....


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

yuo need to host some pics to show them download go to image shack upload n copy n paste html code


----------



## supertech (Jun 10, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> yuo need to host some pics to show them download go to image shack upload n copy n paste html code


Sorry RG I am a retard when it comes to this stuff...Can you explain that to me like I was a 5 year old


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 10, 2004)

supertech said:
			
		

>


GOD DAMN

THIS IS A HOT SHOT !!!!!!!!!!!!

i like asian girls a lot


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 10, 2004)

and ofcourse

MY FAVORITE !!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

PB come here my lips need a workout.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

More water babies comin up from Ms. Pisces


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

This I would hang in my house


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> No hate lol.. I am just giving him advice to see whether she really has class or not..


so ... if a girl poses for a nude picture, she doesn't have class?  Is that along the same lines as if a girl is a stripper, she's not real bright?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

hey I think these ladies I am posting right now have plenty of class n I think I have plenty more classy ladies to post lucky you wuu wuu


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

She deserves a closer look ...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

This is why I consider Penthouse an essential fashion catalog....


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

more later lots more


----------



## Shae (Jun 10, 2004)

*Somebody wantid a nice lookin Asaian chick? Well here is Gail Kim!* 













*Ivory*













*Molly Holly*


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> less whoring, more pics so here we go
> 
> Man show viewers will recognize this lovely biatrice..the unbelievably bangin'
> 
> and big titted man shoq Juggy, Vanessa Kay:


 
Damn!!!!  I just want to spank that ass so hard...


----------



## Shae (Jun 10, 2004)

IF I was a lesbien I would sure get with her!

*WWE's Lita!*


----------



## Var (Jun 10, 2004)

GOD I love asian women!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

look at last bunch of my ladies pretty nice or no?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


If im not mistaken.. Ally Bagget(sp)?  So very nice


----------



## Var (Jun 10, 2004)

Extremely nice, RG, but not work safe...so I cant look for too long.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

I love this one just beautiful...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

Can anyone say NASTY BITCH?


----------



## Var (Jun 10, 2004)

I love the nasty ones.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

Dude she has Hepatitus, adn a flat ass.  You can have her.


----------



## Var (Jun 10, 2004)

Hep C...and I dont think her ass if that flat.  She's not a favorite of mine, but I definitely think shes a hottie.


----------



## Var (Jun 10, 2004)

Ok..I'm completely full of shit.  Shes nasty.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

That pic is a decent one.  The others from the PB shoot are just aweful.  She has a hot face, but her bod is nar nar.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 10, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


Oh my dear Gawd.  Somebody give me a cigarette.


----------



## Var (Jun 10, 2004)

Ever see her before all the surgery???  She was on a really cheesy HBO movie (or just shown on HBO) and looked so fucking good.  No implants...totally different girl.  She really didnt need any work at all (except for her acting)


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

Never saw it.


----------



## david (Jun 10, 2004)

Holy Crap!

Now I know what I've been missing at IM.com.  Such hot ladies in this thread!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

supertech said:
			
		

> Hey how come its Just a red x





			
				supertech said:
			
		

> rockgazer69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are very welcome


----------



## supertech (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

Okay I'm finding some tasty uh damn! tasteful nudes with breasts exposed has anyone heard from Prince on this thread? Breasts okay or no?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

Yes, breasts are OK!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

you don't need to ask. besides I have already posted some nudies in here and no has said anything about it. Prince likes breasts too I am sure..
hey P, howabout tha Vanessa Kay huh? she is incredible


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

If anyone knows of anyone on the forum is into real estate let me know...






PB says he's going to come up here n spend some romantic time cuddling on the couch with a fire.


After which I am going to have to buy a new house cuz I don't have a fireplace....


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

oh my, Ali Landry right? I think it will probably be hto enough without the fireplace, right rocky..


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

I hear working out with a partner can be very inspiring...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

It's already hot n he isn't even here yet...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> hey P, howabout tha Vanessa Kay huh? she is incredible


Bombshell for sure.  I love huge tits, and a nice badonk-a-donk! haha


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> I hear working out with a partner can be very inspiring...


OMFG rock, that is a work of art right there. simply breathtaking. I got chills!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

> Bombshell for sure. I love huge tits, and a nice badonk-a-donk! haha


ha ha, thass right maYn. she is the cats meowwww


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

Uh, I wrote n asked Prince to check the thread out so keep it classy or he will beat all us naughty children.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

why? since when are we not allowed to post pics like that too out of curiosity?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

better to know now while we can delete. maybe he'll just post some inspiring pics of his own ...like a noose


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Damnit Pitboss, I can't see ANY of your pictures. What the hell is up?  Send me a damn PM so I can send you my e-mail address.


Don't know why some can see them and some can not.. all I'm doing is copy/paste a link....  I can see them so I really don't care what your problem is


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> PB come here my lips need a workout.


Ouch!!! Veronika!!!!  Oh yeah I have tons of pics of this one... yep she is on my top 10!! Just couldn't find any hard core one's of her... dammit!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Uh, I wrote n asked Prince to check the thread out so keep it classy or he will beat all us naughty children.


 
Oh my god... I guess you have never seen the pics that Kuso posts?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2004)

supertech said:
			
		

>


Sky!!!  Met her! Hot, hot, hot.. Love the way she smiles when she's giving blow jobs LOL


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh my god... I guess you have never seen the pics that Kuso posts?



where?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh my god... I guess you have never seen the pics that Kuso posts?


We had an adult section and we had a regular pic section.... nudity wasn't allowed in the open forums due to no control of minors being here.. we have a few here. 

I don't recommend posting any nude, crude or X, XX, XXX pics to avoid threads being closed. 

That's my two cents. 

or Asian girls that look to be 14!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2004)

RG69.. I have to give you    

Sweet pics!!!!!!!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

> Sky!!! Met her! Hot, hot, hot.. Love the way she smiles when she's giving blow jobs LOL


oh wow, I thought that was J'Lo for a minute. yeah sky lopez is a bomshell. Have you gotten a BJ from here PB? lol


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> where?


His "tit" threads.  Fucking gross..


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

I hate kuso for that.. I acually felt sicc after that shit, sonnuvabitch


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> His "tit" threads.  Fucking gross..



hell yes if someone can post creepy ass bug infected boobies. pretty healty ones should be okay. sorry someone told me they thought Prince might not like it just thought it'd be more fun posting if we knew for sure.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> RG69.. I have to give you
> 
> Sweet pics!!!!!!!



It's not your thumbs I'm interested in.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> It's not your thumbs I'm interested in.


 

hehe


----------



## supertech (Jun 10, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> or Asian girls that look to be 14!!!


She was 16


----------



## supertech (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

uh that 1 goes in sick jokes dude


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

WOW... I think this chick is awesome!

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16234[/img2]


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

too much of a man for me


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

she is stacked. wonder how she looks a little bit softer.. she is still hot thou


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

he could have bought those tits anywhere


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> he could have bought those tits anywhere


You think I am interested in her tits?  LOL

I am not that shallow.. Look at her face, she is beautiful.  Plus I like the way she looks.  I bet she would fuck my brains out.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

Probably with her big dick sized clitoris.....sorry dude I could not resist


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

Im not a "dude" 

Well, if she has a large clit, I bet she is a squirter haha


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

she would make a beautiful girl. sorry but to me it is really creepy when girls look too much like men.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

I bet if she thinks we are disrespecting her she could kill us both. At the same time.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

yeah I bet she is on, no doubt about it. Any bigger than that and IMO it would be crossing the line. I htink its just intrigiung as a novelty to wanna be with a chick like that. Then again fuccin a circus midget is also a novelty. ha ha.. Like P said, I bet she would fucc like a stallion thou!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

> I bet she is a squirter haha


HA HA LMAO


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> I bet if she thinks we are disrespecting her she could kill us both. At the same time.


 
It turns me on when a woman has a chance to kick my ass 

I bet in person she is quite a bit smaller than I am though


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

her clitoris?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

She is going to come beat us to death with her massive steroid fed dick sized clitoris.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> HA HA LMAO


It will never end LOL


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

keep on squirtin ladies 4eva and eva... lol


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

Another.


[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16235[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

Now THIS is gross!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

the others probably look just like that before competing


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Another.


 
That is just SO not what I consider attractive. It is a very pretty woman that has destroyed her body by becoming a freak show.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

I am inspired to puke.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

yeah, I kinda have to agree with rocky, its just a bit too much for my taste.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

Thats too bad! haha


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

Start your own thread. This is for pics of girls not transvestites.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

don't get me wrong, I like muscular women for sure, but there is a point. I don't wanna be able to look at them and right away realize they have used steroids


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

I wouldn't want to be a man n close my eyes n have it feel like another mans arms are around me. But some guys might?????


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Start your own thread. This is for pics of girls not transvestites.


Tranvestites?  Or IFBB pro?






Ok, im done.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

GR81 is that Tupacs tummy in your avatar?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

I am seriously going to cry you are ruining my thread


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

yes, please stop posting these pics


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

Guys that like women like that must really have a thing for men.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

I would delete them so people wouldn't wonder if I was a little confused about my gender preferences.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

Ready for some more hot ladies????


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> I would delete them so people wouldn't wonder if I was a little confused about my gender preferences.


I think that lady is nasty personally.  She is an IFBB pro.

I am perfectly sound on my gender preferance. TYVM.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

Something I think we can all agree on


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

One of my all time favorite pics. Also a member of IM.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

Personal Favorite


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

Another lovely lady.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

okay now you r makin this thread Rock.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

Omfg!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

PreMier rethinking... I'm sorry it's wrong to have asked what everyone thinks is hot n then jump on your shit for telling me. Sorry. Just a personal freak out of mine I guess.
I'm sorry.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


I dunno why, but this may be out of place.. am I the only chick in which admires and thinks Angelina is completely HOT??

If I was to pick one chick to three-some with it would be her lol, soo way my type.. I luvs her physique and her mind thought is so incredibly beyond anything I have ever heard.. just my thoughts tho lol.. dont mind me.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

she's got soem DSL now doesn't she. I agree with ya, very fuckable


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

night bratty, thanks for the reply too


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> I dunno why, but this may be out of place.. am I the only chick in which admires and thinks Angelina is completely HOT??
> 
> If I was to pick one chick to three-some with it would be her lol, soo way my type.. I luvs her physique and her mind thought is so incredibly beyond anything I have ever heard.. just my thoughts tho lol.. dont mind me.


mango mango mango


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> PreMier rethinking... I'm sorry it's wrong to have asked what everyone thinks is hot n then jump on your shit for telling me. Sorry. Just a personal freak out of mine I guess.
> I'm sorry.


Dont sweat it.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 10, 2004)

Lol, sorry, got to reading something and I couldn't put it down.. I am definately tired as fuq now lol.. sorries, I  will reply when I wake


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 10, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> mango mango mango


K, can someone tell me what mango means lol.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

don't worry about it. not important


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

pussy


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

> K, can someone tell me what mango means lol.


punany...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

jesus people post fast I did not call GR81 a pussy mango is pussy


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 10, 2004)

Gotcha lol, alright.. anyway, post more Jolie pics and I will definately comment, I doubt you will find too many revealing tho, she has huge self respect lol.. Okey, I am off..


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

MG read the 1st few pages of the thread


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

MG self respect does not begin and end with posing nude n I love Angelina but did you miss "We just fucked in the limo on the way here?"


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 10, 2004)

Lol, apparently so.. but anyway, she was younger I am sure.. and She has kinda grown alot of ways since then.. who was she with when she said that?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

Billy Bob Thornton he said it on the red carpet at an awards ceremony n she was all over him as usual. not that long ago


----------



## supertech (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## supertech (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

fuck maybe i am queer DAMN!!!


----------



## Shae (Jun 10, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Billy Bob Thornton he said it on the red carpet at an awards ceremony n she was all over him as usual. not that long ago


Speaking of that old stiff (sorry guys, he just gives me the creeps), I can't believed him and Hallie Barrie were actualy FUCKING in that movie Monster's Ball. Dude, when I saw that, I was puking chips, soda, and Marboro Miles!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

supertech said:
			
		

>


Damn... How dirty/slutty looking can you get?  I would toss her on that bed so fast.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

Shae they weren't but she won an academy award for making you think they were.


----------



## supertech (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## supertech (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

Very pretty


----------



## supertech (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## Shae (Jun 10, 2004)

Here is some more of Trish Stratus! She is quite popular in WWE.


----------



## Shae (Jun 10, 2004)

supertech said:
			
		

>


BRITNEY SPEARS!!! 

*Oh well, evryone has their opinion.*


----------



## supertech (Jun 10, 2004)

Damn shes hot


----------



## Mudge (Jun 10, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> I'm not telling!!!!


Cori Nadine.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Most probably do. But this girl is gorgeous, and probably has a lot of class


ROFL and you can tell that how? Is it the bra perhaps? 

I like tan lines.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2004)

Image Shack is screwy today so here is another free hosting service just in case you need 1

http://search.netscape.com/ns/boomf...&amp;ampTest=1&remove_url=http://imgspot.com/

same directions as image shack but copy n paste middle choice.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2004)




----------



## supertech (Jun 11, 2004)




----------



## supertech (Jun 11, 2004)




----------



## supertech (Jun 11, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2004)

got a pm from Mr. DiMaggio he says its cool as long as we keep it classy no porn...


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 11, 2004)

LADIES AND GENTELMAN... This Is Nice

http://www.djbigsteve.com/albums/featured/aek.swf


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> LADIES AND GENTELMAN... This Is Nice
> 
> http://www.djbigsteve.com/albums/featured/aek.swf


Yes it is I have 3 of them.


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 11, 2004)

grab the bunny at the bottom and move it right


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 11, 2004)

share the wealth


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> share the wealth



Need to find then n I will but no time now. Last day of school, yard work,ugh I need a man, bike ride.... later I promise.


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 11, 2004)

Cooo


----------



## Arnold (Jun 11, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2004)

She could rip stuff off with that booty. Proceed with caution.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 11, 2004)

yeah, I thought we needed a "hard & tight" fitness chick in this thread.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2004)

Who is she?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 11, 2004)

*Gabrielle Anton*


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2004)

i put some fitness models up but they weren't quite as fit.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 11, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2004)

She is totally perfect. What nationality?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2004)

I like her but think maybe the 1 with the purple fabric in front of her was my fav so far.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 11, 2004)




----------



## Arnold (Jun 11, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2004)

American Indian?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 11, 2004)

have no idea, I was thinking Hawaiin.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2004)

Gabrielle Anton - June 2004


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2004)

VERY inspiring!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2004)

Gabrielle Anton - June 2004


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> ROFL and you can tell that how? Is it the bra perhaps?
> 
> I like tan lines.


No, I was just trying to discredit MG


----------



## Shae (Jun 11, 2004)




----------



## Shae (Jun 11, 2004)

It just donned on me why Trish is so popular. Way back B4 her WWE debut she was a fitness model or somthin. Sorry if some pics are repeats guys. But hey, you can't complain about this babe.


----------



## Shae (Jun 11, 2004)

Here is more of Molly Holly!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2004)

Wow.. thats a small ball.  Here, let me give you some bigger ones 
[img2]http://www.celebritycd.com/trishstratus/trish17.jpg[/img2]


----------



## Shae (Jun 11, 2004)




----------



## BigKev75 (Jun 11, 2004)

Rockgazer69 is awesome for starting a thread like this, and for other reasons.


----------



## Shae (Jun 11, 2004)

Let me know if you guys are tired of Trish.


----------



## mousie (Jun 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wow.. thats a small ball. Here, let me give you some bigger ones


Maybe she just pulled it out of her ass.


----------



## Shae (Jun 11, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Maybe she just pulled it out of her ass.


HOLLY SHIT!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 12, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> if you try a mango once...or twice... and just don't have a taste for it never want another one you can't be called a mango eater now can you? you can just say tried it didn't see what the big deal is...  but I do eat bananas.... I love mango btw but we aren't really talkin about mango now are we


RG, you should move to Aranjuez, Spain.  This morning I was walking around town and walked through an open-air marketplace.  I saw about 4 or 5 women wearing T-shirts that said "Mango Addict" on the front.  Too funny, after having just read your thread.


----------



## Shae (Jun 12, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> RG, you should move to Aranjuez, Spain. This morning I was walking around town and walked through an open-air marketplace. I saw about 4 or 5 women wearing T-shirts that said "Mango Addict" on the front. Too funny, after having just read your thread.


Yeah dude! Mangos rule!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 12, 2004)

So I take it that you eat a lot of mangos.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 12, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

> Yeah dude! Mangos rule!


Shae don't say that till you read the thread. I said mango in reference to uh girl parts.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 12, 2004)

Mango the fruit is also so good n right now fresh cherries are in season. Yummy.


----------



## Shae (Jun 12, 2004)

AW SHIT!!!! *blushes 7 shades of red* This goes to show I need to pay attention to things.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 12, 2004)

where is the contained nudity?


----------



## supertech (Jun 12, 2004)




----------



## supertech (Jun 12, 2004)




----------



## supertech (Jun 12, 2004)




----------



## supertech (Jun 12, 2004)




----------



## gr81 (Jun 12, 2004)

wow, I LOVE a women with developed hamstrings, thats the key to having great legs IMO. beautiful


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 12, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Shae don't say that till you read the thread. I said mango in reference to uh girl parts.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 13, 2004)

yea boyyy


----------



## supertech (Jun 13, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

> Yeah dude! Mangos rule!


Shae you like mangos eh.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2004)

Okay BB like that outfit n have a pic thats a bit different you migt like. I sent the girl in red to PB n he was wearing a shirt w her on it. I love this pic. Bottle models for _Sum Poosie_ energy drink.





http://aolsearch.aol.com/aol/redir?...osie&clickedItemURN=http://www.sumpoosie.com/


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2004)

that's me on the right


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 13, 2004)

ohh yea, sylvia !!!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 13, 2004)

it's time for some Monica Brandt!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 13, 2004)

more Monica


----------



## Arnold (Jun 13, 2004)

more...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2004)

I like the softer pictures of her nothing against muscles I just think they look better big and pumped on a man. how much weight do these women work with to get so big in the arms n shoulders?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 13, 2004)

well, now that Monica competes only in Figure she has toned down quite a bit.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2004)

I think I'll see if I can find her work out on the net. I bet it is hella impressive.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2004)

That was easy... 


How the lovely miss Monica Brandt gets so wow.


http://www.monicabrant.com/


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2004)

If anyone has the pic of her w the horse thats in her intro in the link above please post it.


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

> Let me know if you guys are tired of Trish.


yeah, I'm tired of Trish......................



,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



,,,,,...........


....................


having her clothes on!


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Shae don't say that till you read the thread. I said mango in reference to uh girl parts.


 

   LMAO!!!


----------



## supertech (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## supertech (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2004)

very nice. Is it real or is it Mamorex?


----------



## djrx06 (Jun 13, 2004)

Gr81 and I seem to be in agreement that Lisa Dergen happens to be the hottest female sportscaster in the business.....What do you think?

http://www.stuffmagazine.com/girls/lisa_dergan/lisa_dergan_l7.jpg


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2004)

Very pretty indeed.


----------



## djrx06 (Jun 13, 2004)

How about another?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 13, 2004)

> Gr81 and I seem to be in agreement that Lisa Dergen happens to be the hottest female sportscaster in the business.....What do you think?


yes sir, I think theres no doubt about it. did you see more recent pics I have posted in there of her? none of those other girls even come close IMO


----------



## djrx06 (Jun 13, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> yes sir, I think theres no doubt about it. did you see more recent pics I have posted in there of her? none of those other girls even come close IMO


Agreed. Yeah I did.....


----------



## gr81 (Jun 13, 2004)

man those playboy shots are incredible man.. gawd damm. Whenever I see her on TV I am simply mesmorized for long periods of time, she could be telling me absolutely anything and it wouldn't even matter, I would still sit there and watch here. Its a brilliant idea actually for fox sports! lol


----------



## gr81 (Jun 13, 2004)

although for the record Trish is still my fav!


----------



## djrx06 (Jun 13, 2004)

*Ana Sofia Henao*
http://rfiles.free.fr/playmates/images/Ana_sofia/05.jpg
http://rfiles.free.fr/playmates/images/Ana_sofia/21.jpg
http://rfiles.free.fr/playmates/images/Ana_sofia/20.jpg
http://rfiles.free.fr/playmates/images/Ana_sofia/07.jpg


----------



## gr81 (Jun 13, 2004)

WOW!!! it doesn't get more beautiful and enticing than that right there, absolutely gorgeous DJ!!


----------



## djrx06 (Jun 13, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> http://rfiles.free.fr/playmates/images/Ana_sofia/07.jpgWOW!!! it doesn't get more beautiful and enticing than that right there, absolutely gorgeous DJ!!


Yup....


----------



## gr81 (Jun 13, 2004)

these are the type of women that make me totally love brunettes better than blondes, I mean this girl has such a classy look to her as well as obviously being unbelievably sexy, ya feel me? sheeessshhh


----------



## Arnold (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## gr81 (Jun 13, 2004)

OMFG!! simply stunning Prince!! who is she?? now that is a beautiful physique ladies.. speechless...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 13, 2004)

Blondes are not unclassy.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 13, 2004)

ha ha, I didnt' say they were. just expressing my preference for brunettes is all greek. don't worry I still love blondes too


----------



## Arnold (Jun 13, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> who is she??




don't know.


----------



## Michael D (Jun 13, 2004)

I hate shadows right now!


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 14, 2004)

AWESOME...


----------



## Shae (Jun 14, 2004)

In WWE, fans and WWE superstar's favor this part of Stacy Keibler's body.






Do I have to elaborate?


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 14, 2004)

The one on top Is stacy keibler
I posted that pic like three months ago, I had no Idea who it was. Thats an awesome pic


----------



## Arnold (Jun 14, 2004)

some amateur fitness/figure chicks


----------



## Arnold (Jun 14, 2004)

http://www.chadnicholls.net/gallery/fitwomen01/aaz


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

ewwww. is that really a girl n why????


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

same chick front view..


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 14, 2004)

BEAT THIS !!!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Look at those legs! Wow.. Wow.. Wow..


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 14, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^ The Best Ass In The World !!!!!!!!!!! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Arnold (Jun 14, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

>


holy shit!

that is one big pooper!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

That is so not real.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Is that Vida?  She is the only one I know that has an ass like that!

Doesnt look like her..


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Nevermind, its Rita G! Nice ass haha!


----------



## david (Jun 14, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> BEAT THIS !!!!!!


I don't think this is possible to beat!  Yummy!!!!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 14, 2004)

shit I'd beat it up real tough, ya dig! lol


----------



## david (Jun 14, 2004)

Jesus you guys and rockg...  you're driving me crazy!!!    Thank god I have to leave soon!!!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 14, 2004)

yeah no shit dave, its hard to sit and look at this thread dammit..


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Here David


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

Check in tomorrow I'm gonna scan some playmates


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Just like Campbells soup "MMM MMM Good!"


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

Sable n Torrie pictorial is very pretty n Jamie Pressley is a knockout... n more.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

That Rita bitches site is nasty!  haha

You can buy her WORN g-string, with her "Scent"   I bet she rubbs some smelly ass ferret on them for all those sick fuckers!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 14, 2004)

CANT TOUCH THIS !


----------



## Michael D (Jun 14, 2004)

Premier, if she can fool someone into thinking a ferret is really her scent, I never want to smell that.  Ferrets reek ass.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Yea, I know!  But you wouldnt know untill you got it, so you would be fucked haha


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

anyone else like science fiction art? the ladies always seem so uh daring...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## gr81 (Jun 14, 2004)

> anyone else like science fiction art? the ladies always seem so uh daring...


not so much for me..


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2004)

I like it Rocky!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

Me too I write n it never fails to inspire stories.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 15, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> anyone else like science fiction art? the ladies always seem so uh daring...


I do ... but more so fantasy type pics ... as the tattoos would suggest.


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey whats Ritas site?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I do ... but more so fantasy type pics ... as the tattoos would suggest.


how about an example?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Hey whats Ritas site?


 be careful, I heard she killed a guy once


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 15, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> BEAT THIS !!!!!!


Well, I'm sure beating something right now.


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 15, 2004)

LOL
Man thats gross


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

Albob or Rita's finishing move?


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 15, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Albob or Rita's finishing move?



NO, the thought of this guy masturbating


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 15, 2004)

WOOW thats a big picture


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

is that Albob?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

OOO can I pose in a towel cape? It's getting so trendy.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 15, 2004)

One of these days I'm gonna figure out how to erase that goddamn thing.  

It was a joke aimed at Pitboss and at the time it was absolutely hillarious.  Now it's just sad.  

P.S. to all the sexy women of Ironmagazine.com:  I'm much better now.


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 15, 2004)

Blue Towel = $2.99


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 15, 2004)

Speedo's (camel toe not included) $5.95


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 15, 2004)

Throw away womens shick razor, for his sensitive nogin $.59


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 15, 2004)

This picture of Albob... Priceless


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 15, 2004)

Those are not Speedo's and that is not a camel toe.  (Some packages are sooooooo huge they just can't be contained.  )


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 15, 2004)

LOL 
Sorry my mistake 
Though they do look like a pair of Pee Wee baseball shorts


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 15, 2004)

With camel toe


theres deffinet camel toeage


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 15, 2004)

Spitfire you are HILARIOUS!!


----------



## Var (Jun 15, 2004)

We need a nice full sized Sapphire picture in this thread.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 15, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> One of these days I'm gonna figure out how to erase that goddamn thing.
> 
> It was a joke aimed at Pitboss and at the time it was absolutely hillarious. Now it's just sad.
> 
> P.S. to all the sexy women of Ironmagazine.com: I'm much better now.


Assuming you are the original poster of that pic.

Go to user cp scroll down to Misc. and click on attachments.  From there you can delete any attachments you've made.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 15, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Hey whats Ritas site?


http://www.rita-g.com


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 15, 2004)

How to stop a train.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 15, 2004)

Just add water.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 15, 2004)

No explanation needed.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 15, 2004)

Part of RG69's T-shirt collection.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 15, 2004)

The perfect woman.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 15, 2004)

More T-shirts from RG69.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 15, 2004)

Yeah, I'm a flag hugger, so what?


----------



## Var (Jun 15, 2004)

Bad link, but I have a feeling I was about to be really disappointed.


----------



## Var (Jun 15, 2004)

Hmmm...well...I replied to a post by Sapphire which has apparently been deleted.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 15, 2004)

OK Var .. here is a pic for you.


----------



## Var (Jun 15, 2004)

You just made my day Saph!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 15, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Hmmm...well...I replied to a post by Sapphire which has apparently been deleted.


Yup changed my mind about the pic I posted.. too much.


----------



## Var (Jun 15, 2004)

I had a feeling you were going to screw with me and post somthing nasty.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 15, 2004)

I did, didn't I???


----------



## Var (Jun 15, 2004)

Uh...no.  Unless you mean nasty in a good way.


----------



## Var (Jun 15, 2004)

So beautiful...I dont even know what to say.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 15, 2004)

I just swallowed my gum.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 15, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> So beautiful...I dont even know what to say.


 very sweet of you Var!


----------



## Var (Jun 15, 2004)

Just tellin it like it is.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 15, 2004)

Good lord...  Your are sooo fine.


----------



## Var (Jun 15, 2004)

Made my night for sure.  I dont even mind being at work anymore.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 15, 2004)

Go pro sculpted my tush BTW!  He is my trainer...


----------



## Var (Jun 15, 2004)

Well, its a perfectly sculpted tush to say the least!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey Var  I removed that butt pic post.. a bit too much for IM I thought!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 15, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Var I removed that butt pic post.. a bit too much for IM I thought!


 
Too much? Did you miss THIS pic? 

[img2]http://www.rita-g.com/preview/esc26.jpg[/img2]


----------



## Var (Jun 15, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Var I removed that butt pic post.. a bit too much for IM I thought!


Thats why I saved it as soon as u posted it.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 15, 2004)

Too much of ME for IM  PreMier!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 15, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Thats why I saved it as soon as u posted it.


You ARE quick Var!!!


----------



## Var (Jun 15, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 15, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Too much of ME for IM PreMier!!!!


If you think its too much, then by no means should you put it back up.  IMHO


----------



## maniclion (Jun 15, 2004)

I still see both pics.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 15, 2004)

That is weird I deleted it... but it is back.     It WAS gone I think.  Thanks I will try to delete it again.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 15, 2004)

aww damnit

i missed her butt pick 

i saw the one of you lying foward though, on the bed, that was niiiiice 
but i missed the butt shot ggrrrr!


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 15, 2004)

Damn, what's with all of these sexy ladies?

I didn't think sexy pictures of ladies such as this was allowed. But that's cool that they are.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> aww damnit
> 
> i missed her butt pick
> 
> ...



Damn it me too no fair. i bet it was lovely.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 15, 2004)

jesus how did i miss this thread!!!???


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

As promised WWE's Torrie and Sable via playboy


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

I was told this was okay to post because her mango is not on top of the fruit bowl  credit Playboy


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Damn it me too no fair. i bet it was lovely.


I posted the pic for like a half hour... then chickened out and deleted it. Var asked.. so I obliged.


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 16, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I posted the pic for like a half hour... then chickened out and deleted it. Var asked.. so I obliged.



Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
not cool, Just not cool... I understand, but Im still not happy with it.


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> CANT TOUCH THIS !


personally ... I don't think I'd want to touch that.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 16, 2004)

Okay I just looked at the smaller version of that butt pic. How is it any worse than the large butt pic posted by Premiere?


So let me get this straigth we're allowed posting pics of naked women on this forum now?

Maybe we should post them in the sexual health section? Either way good pics. I have a few myself, but don't know if they're completely appropriate. They aren't any worse than the pics already here.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> OK here is a MUCH smaller version of the pic in question...
> 
> The full sized one sorta showed my Mango! (for Gazer)



Very lovely indeed. Someone has been workin hard.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> how about an example?


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=18801


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=18801



Awesome. And what are you having done next?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> well, now that Monica competes only in Figure she has toned down quite a bit.


Monica is nice, but has Gena ever posed for the classy sexy pics at all?  Not trying to be a smartass or anything, but you wife is a gorgeous woman Robert.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Okay I just looked at the smaller version of that butt pic. How is it any worse than the large butt pic posted by Premiere?
> 
> 
> So let me get this straigth we're allowed posting pics of naked women on this forum now?
> ...


I didn't want to post the full sized pic of ME, it's not that it's bad, but it's ME.   It's not "worse" than that other pic... but it's a picture of me not some penthouse model nobody knows..  Get it??  
BTW I am not NAKED!!  I wear less at the beach.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Very lovely indeed. Someone has been workin hard.


Thank you Gazer.. I saw your pics in PB's journal..


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Awesome. And what are you having done next?


working on the calf now ... it's a fantasy pic of a dragon holding a ... of course, naked lady.  Naked ladies seem to be a theme for me.  

My next tattoo will be to create some sort of sleeve for my uupper right arm.  It has 3 different tattoos that don't have any unity.  One is a pic of my wife ... another tribal guardian angel ... and the word soulmates translated into kanji.  

At a tatttoo convention, I saw a lady with a beautiful piece on her back.  It was of naked ladies in varioius positions creating a sort of tree.  I'd like to have something similar ... so I am now in the process of drawing it out.  The only thing that I have to do is incorporate the dragon on the top of my back ...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I didn't want to post the full sized pic of ME, it's not that it's bad, but it's ME. It's not "worse" than that other pic... but it's a picture of me not some penthouse model nobody knows.. Get it??
> BTW I am not NAKED!! I wear less at the beach.


I get it ... and also missed it.  Sometimes it pays to be on IM after work hours.   Miss Sapph.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)

Very nice, I knew you'd have plans.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2004)

I always have plans ... just not enough body space to carry them through.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 16, 2004)

i still want to see saphy's butt shot


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)

Maybe I'm partial because I'm a pisces but I have loved this pic for years it's a Julie Bell


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)

Another Julie this is just so hot.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Johnnny (Jun 16, 2004)

So nobody knows if it's really okay to post pics such as these with nudity or half nudity & bikini girls? 

I don't want to post something that's not appropriate. So far it's obvious what would be inappropriate.

But I love everything that's been put up so far.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> So nobody knows if it's really okay to post pics such as these with nudity or half nudity & bikini girls?
> 
> I don't want to post something that's not appropriate. So far it's obvious what would be inappropriate.
> 
> But I love everything that's been put up so far.


Good god man.  Shut up and post some pics.  If you would have read the posts by Prince, there is NO PORN allowed.  No "spread eagle" type shit either.  Keep it tasteful.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 16, 2004)

PreMier 


> Good god man. Shut up and post some pics. If you would have read the posts by Prince, there is NO PORN allowed. No "spread eagle" type shit either. Keep it tasteful.


What's with the damn attitude? I just wanted to make sure as I already said I wouldn't have posted full blown pornography or spread beaver.

But even then, that might not be allowed. & no I hadn't seen the post from Prince.

It was just a harmless question, no need for that attitude.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)

Johnnny, I pmed Mr. DiMaggio aka Prince n got his okay as long as it's kept classy. He has even posted some very tasteful nudes himself.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 16, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> tasteful nudes


I love that phrase.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 16, 2004)

yea PM you kinda blew up there...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> yea PM you kinda blew up there...


Yup, exploded...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> PreMier
> 
> What's with the damn attitude? I just wanted to make sure as I already said I wouldn't have posted full blown pornography or spread beaver.
> 
> ...


I dont like you or respect you. So everythime that I reply tou you, expect attitude.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

Lets keep this ON topic! Jessica Beil is hot


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 16, 2004)

Premier's B/f


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 16, 2004)

speaks for itslef


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 16, 2004)

all for you PM!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

None of those work.  Plus im not the fagg cruising a transexual website.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> None of those work. Plus im not the fagg cruising a transexual website.




you get bitchy easily


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 16, 2004)

PreMier 



> I dont like you or respect you. So everythime that I reply tou you, expect attitude.


What the f#$% have I ever done to you? Nothing so what's up your @$$?

I've had a couple of ppl here not mentioning any names who've said you do have an attitude problem & I'm beginning to believe them.

I had absolutely no problem what so ever with you until you left that reply.

I've never treated you with any form of disrespect, you don't even know me for sh!t so you don't know anything about me. Several ppl here have taken the time to find out about me. So until you do, maybe you should keep your bad attitude to yourself.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 16, 2004)

Those were of Timea Majorova, & Trish Stratus & Stacy Lynn back from her Muscle Mag fitness posing days before WWE. I hope you like them. I'll post more.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

I dont see a point in us bickering up another thread....  You have a PM.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 16, 2004)

nooooo
keep it here!
I love the drama
FLAME WARSSSSSS GOGOGOGO


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 17, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Those were of Timea Majorova, & Trish Stratus & Stacy Lynn back from her Muscle Mag fitness posing days before WWE. I hope you like them. I'll post more.


Oh thank-you, thank-you, thank-you!!!  

Stacy Lynn is the absolute BOMB and the shoots she's done with Trish always leave me melting in my shoes.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 17, 2004)

Here's one of Amy Fadhili & Timea Majorova.

One of Karen Konyha

Another one of Karen Konyha in a black dress.

One of Monica Brant in a bikini.


Here is another one of Monica Brant


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2004)

Johnnny nice pics!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2004)

Yeah awesome.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 17, 2004)

Here is one of this bbding woman Tina. I don't know her last name.

Here is another one of this Tina woman in a bathing suit.

Here is one of Trish Stratus.

Another of Trish Stratus.

One of Trish Stratus & Stacy Lynn.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## Johnnny (Jun 17, 2004)

Trish & Stacey Lynn.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 17, 2004)

Some more of Trish Stratus.



Thanks for the feed back on the pics. I think I have pretty good taste. 


I have more I'll post when I can. Since topless pics are allowed I also have a few of those.

I also have a bunch of pics but for obvious reasons, they wouldn't be appropriate.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm partial because I'm a pisces but I have loved this pic for years it's a Julie Bell


I was actually looking at this one as a tattoo ... without the fish ... would have subsituted a dragon or something - but this is one of my favs for sure!


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 17, 2004)

NaturalTan

Nice pic.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2004)

as long as the tattoo artist can carry off the shadow detail, that would be an excellent tat!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2004)

I like the fish


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 17, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> (tastfull nudes)I love that phrase.



LOL LOL


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2004)

Ally Bookless


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## ALBOB (Jun 17, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Since topless pics are allowed I also have a few of those.


*FOUL!!!

You do NOT throw a statement like that out there and then just leave us hanging.  Where's your decency man???  


P.S.  I second Prince's statement, nice pics so far.  
*


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2004)

Damn.. I found my new workout partner!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn.. I found my new workout partner!


Ya' know, I'll be the first one to admit, women who border on being slutty are just about the biggest turn on for me, but this one MAY be a bit much. Ah, who am I kidding? I'd do her.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 17, 2004)

Angela Devi is a one hot spicy slut, umm love hot indian girls !!!!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jun 17, 2004)

no cuchi alowed, I think


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jun 17, 2004)

---


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2004)

Wet, and SUPER HOT!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 17, 2004)

so is cuchi allowed now or what


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2004)

I don't know. Somebody posted Arnold's penis. I don't think we need it to make this thread hot personally. We could lose the whole thread if  we get carried away.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2004)

She is perfect n I like how she solves her problems.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 17, 2004)

look at those eyes for gods sake! beautiful


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2004)

n exactly how I feel right now


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 17, 2004)

ALBOB



> *FOUL!!!
> 
> You do NOT throw a statement like that out there and then just leave us hanging.  Where's your decency man???
> 
> ...


Sorry about that dude. I'd love to post them but as you know they'd not be allowed. 

But if you want I can e-mail you some?

Thanks for the feedback. As you've probably noticed I like Trish Stratus.

RockGazer69

I like your latest pic even though it's a drawing.

KataMaStEr

I like those 2 pics especially the one of the beautiful woman on the pec dec. Very sexy.

I guess you've all noticed I like Trish Stratus. Even though parts of her are fake, just something about her I like. But I really like Timea Majorova. Did you know Timea's husband doesn't even train? I was surprised that she wasn't married to a body builder.

There are a few pics of Timea Majorova in this section. 2 pics may not be her, but still sexy. Enjoy.


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## KataMaStEr (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## Spitfire (Jun 18, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> ALBOB
> 
> 
> Sorry about that dude. I'd love to post them but as you know they'd not be allowed.
> ...



WHATS WRONG WITH THIS GUY?


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 18, 2004)

Spitfire





> WHATS WRONG WITH THIS GUY?


& what exactly do you mean by that? Albob was disappointed that I had alot of pics that wouldn't be apropriate here. He said don't leave us hanging. 

But for obvious reasons as being too graphic I can't post them here. So I was wondering if he would want them e-mailed. Just a friendly gesture. What the hell is wrong with that?

I could easily stop posting pics altogether if it bothers you?

rockcrest

Damn you beat me to that pic. I was going to post that same pic of Vida Guerrera.

KataMaStEr

More good pics.

I'm posting some more here.

The pic of the 2 ladies together, I have a couple more from that series but I don't think they'd be entirely apropriate. That last one that I posted is probably be posted unless someone tells me other wise. I know that full blown porn & a completly exposed beaver isn't allowed but there are some I'm not sure about.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 18, 2004)

Some more pics.Another double female series. Again I have more from that series but a bit more explicit & inapropriate.

One of a police woman. I love a woman in uniform. With all respect towards women in uniform, I just find it very attractive.

2 more of Timea Majorova.


Hope you enjoy these ones.


----------



## Shae (Jun 18, 2004)

Fresh out of Trish Stratus pics. I got em out of tpww.net. Sorry.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 18, 2004)

Here's some more pics.

The first one is Timea Majorova.

This 2nd beautiful woman I'm not sure who she is.

This 3rd one of the woman doing chins was I thought was cool.

What do you think of the woman in the black n' white pic? She's not too muscular just right.


That last one I'm not sure who she is either. I don't think it's Timea though.

Enjoy.

I'm posting so many b/c I have a chance this morning before I go to work for about 6hrs today. Friday's are usually short days. So I might be able to post more later in the afternoon.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jun 18, 2004)

Latex anyone?


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 18, 2004)

KataMaStEr 
Another sexy pic. Here are some more.

That last one is of April Hunter. I have some but they are a little more exposed if you know what I mean.

Here is another one of April Hunter.

Hope you like. 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 18, 2004)

Here are some more of April Hunter & with friends.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 18, 2004)

A couple more of April Hunter.

That 4th one is pretty muscular, but I thought it was worth posting.

Another one of a fitness woman.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 18, 2004)

I thought this woman in these 5 pics was beautiful & worth some attention.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 18, 2004)

This first one is of a fitness woman, but I forget her name. As you can see she's busy at the gym.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 18, 2004)

Sorry I don't know why it didn't work the 1st time. Here goes another.


A few more fitness women.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jun 18, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> KataMaStEr
> Another sexy pic. Here are some more.
> 
> That last one is of April Hunter. I have some but they are a little more exposed if you know what I mean.
> ...


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 18, 2004)

I think that firm pic is of fitness model Stacey Lynn who was in my other pics of Trish Stratus.

That 3rd pic of the woman in black is fitness model Monica Brant.


Enjoy.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 18, 2004)

KataMaStEr

I'm glad you like.

Here are a few of Timea Majorova again.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 18, 2004)

Here's some more.

I personally believe that a womans body is a beautiful piece of art. Every curve & shape properly maintained & taken care of. I'm serious to!!. I wonder how many statues there are of woman are around. 


Some more fitness women.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 18, 2004)

Some more.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 18, 2004)

A few more fitness women.

That 4th one is of Monica Brant fitness model.

I'll have some more in awhile.

Enjoy for now.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 18, 2004)

Here's a few more pics.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 18, 2004)

A few more.


Enjoy & let me know what you think of all of them.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 18, 2004)

The 1st one is of Karen Konyha in a black dress. I tried posting it before, but I had to shrink it down, same for the 2nd pic of Vida Guerrera I had to shrink that down to.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 18, 2004)

My only contribution for the day....


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 18, 2004)

wow Johnnny quite a collection of ladies yowza n whats w the red boxes again damn. I can't see PB's or my last ones


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 18, 2004)

rockgazer69 


> wow Johnnny quite a collection of ladies yowza n whats w the red boxes again damn. I can't see PB's or my last ones


Thanks. I get alot of the pics from friends through e-mails. They know I like Trish Stratus alot despite a a few things being fake on her, so whenever they find some of her or others like April Hunter they e-mail them to me.

But I think I've posted a good weeks worth of beautiful ladies. I had the morning off so I took an half an hour or so to post them. 

rockgazer69 I must admit you have very good taste.

I just wanted to make my contribution.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 18, 2004)

2 of the hotttttest bitches in porn !!!!!!


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 18, 2004)

BigBallaGA

Who are they? Is the one half covering her face Jenna Jameson?


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 18, 2004)

NO ^^^^

thats Krystal Steal and Sky Lopez !!!!

and by the way, Jenna Jameson is washed up and done.


----------



## BigKev75 (Jun 18, 2004)

Krystal Steal on the left, Sky Lopez on the right


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 18, 2004)

BigBallaGA



> NO ^^^^
> 
> thats Krystal Steal and Sky Lopez !!!!
> 
> and by the way, Jenna Jameson is washed up and done.


Surprisingly I haven't heard of Krystal Steal but I know Sky Lopez very well.

Yes I know Jenna Jameson doesn't do movies anymore, but she still does a lot of center fold shots.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 18, 2004)

http://www.alexus-winston-model.com/models/alexus-winston-model/3/image007


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 18, 2004)

rockgazer69

Nice link.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 18, 2004)

Goddamn.. I guess we all know what Johnnny does with his free time


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 18, 2004)

PreMier 


> Goddamn.. I guess we all know what Johnnny does with his free time


I guess you can't read. Like I already said almost all of these pics were e-mailed to me from different friends. Occasionally we e-mail pics back & forth.

They know I like Trish Stratus, so if they ever see any, they send them to me.

So what's the big deal?

I don't see any contributions coming from you!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 18, 2004)

You must have missed the whole first part of this thread.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 18, 2004)

Again, Premier with no contributions.


----------



## Var (Jun 18, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> BigBallaGA
> 
> 
> Surprisingly I haven't heard of Krystal Steal but I know Sky Lopez very well.
> ...


I saw Jenna at a strip club last year. FAAAAANTTAAAASTTTICCCC!!!! 

...Until she went around and kissed anyone with a $5 bill. Fucking nasty. She kissed like 20 guys right on the mouth.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 18, 2004)

do not fucking fight in this thread


----------



## PreMier (Jun 18, 2004)

John boy is quite the instigator


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> John boy is quite the instigator


----------



## david (Jun 18, 2004)

You know, I'd love to stay and play in this thread too but it's that time of the week  boyz-n'galz and I must go out tonight and my girl-toy to play with!    I met a gal last night and "implementation" is neccessary.

I love this thread bc/ it gets me motivated!  (Minus the fighting!)  

Keep the pics cumming!  Awesome!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 18, 2004)

Thought I would transfer these..



			
				BigBallaGA said:
			
		

>


----------



## PreMier (Jun 18, 2004)

[img2]http://www.platinum-celebs.com/celebs-wallpapers/catherine_bell/catherine_bell007.jpg[/img2]


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 18, 2004)

PreMier



> John boy is quite the instigator


No I'm not. I'm merely stating the truth. You haven't contributed any photos recently. That's all.

rockgazer69



> do not fucking fight in this thread


Don't worry I'm not going to sink to his level. Anything useless that he writes I'm going to just ignore & continuing posting pics to your wonderful thread.

Var



> I saw Jenna at a strip club last year. FAAAAANTTAAAASTTTICCCC!!!!
> 
> ...Until she went around and kissed anyone with a $5 bill. Fucking nasty. She kissed like 20 guys right on the mouth.


Yeah these adult film starts go around to strib clubs all over the place & do shows. I don't know if you heard of adult film star Tangerine Dream? She has a strip club right here in Montreal & she's here all the time. She also has other adult stars come in & out of her joint for visits.

As for kissing 20 guys for $5 a kiss, that wouldn't be as bad as taking like $70 for something else from 20 guys but who knows what they do.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 18, 2004)

Molly Sims


----------



## PreMier (Jun 18, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Don't worry I'm not going to sink to his level. Anything useless that he writes I'm going to just ignore & continuing posting pics to your wonderful thread.


Stoop to my level?  Are we instigating here again?  no... couldnt be not you.

Fuck off dude.


----------



## Var (Jun 18, 2004)

> Var
> 
> 
> Yeah these adult film starts go around to strib clubs all over the place & do shows. I don't know if you heard of adult film star Tangerine Dream? She has a strip club right here in Montreal & she's here all the time. She also has other adult stars come in & out of her joint for visits.
> ...


I've had so much fun in Montreal!!!!  Dirty little city!


----------



## david (Jun 18, 2004)

Premier,

Those gals have too much clothes on!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 18, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Premier,
> 
> Those gals have too much clothes on!!!


Sorry David.  If you can find a pic of Molly Sims or Gisele Bundchen, then by all means post them


----------



## Var (Jun 18, 2004)

Looooove Brooke!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 18, 2004)

now see the guy that put the gold on he must whistle on his way to work.....


----------



## Var (Jun 18, 2004)

I need that job


----------



## david (Jun 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sorry David. If you can find a pic of Molly Sims or Gisele Bundchen, then by all means post them


Do they have their clothes off?    Who are they??


----------



## MadGaz (Jun 18, 2004)

Found this on a desktop wallpaper place


----------



## Var (Jun 18, 2004)

MadGaz said:
			
		

> Found this on a desktop wallpaper place


We need to give this boy the Best First Post Award!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 18, 2004)

uh half in the water damn


----------



## Var (Jun 18, 2004)

Whats wrong with being half in the water?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 18, 2004)

nothing just seems like a hot place for couples to be in say mexico


----------



## Var (Jun 18, 2004)

Yes it does!    I thought you were dissapointed that she was half in the water.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 18, 2004)

silly I love water babies


----------



## Var (Jun 18, 2004)

You and me both!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 18, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Do they have their clothes off?  Who are they??


They are the ones I just posted! They are "super models" and I doubt you'll find naked photos of them.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 18, 2004)

*MadGaz* 
Beautiful Pick.

RockGazer69



> nothing just seems like a hot place for couples to be in say mexico


I had that experience in Cuba though. The beaches there were amazing.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 18, 2004)

rockcrest said:
			
		

>


----------



## Var (Jun 18, 2004)

I got a postcard in the mail from FHM with this chick on it. Same pic actually. I couldnt stop looking at her ass!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 18, 2004)

this is my all time favorite super model !! Gisel, perfection.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 18, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio

Have you seen my latest 20 pics or so? They are on the last few pages.

What do you think of these lovely ladies like April Hunter for example?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 18, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I saw Jenna at a strip club last year. FAAAAANTTAAAASTTTICCCC!!!!


Var ... where was that? My wife has searched around for somewhere we could meet her. It would be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 18, 2004)

hmmm the more I think about it the more I am convinced your wife is the reason you are wearing that nice big smile in your avatar.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 19, 2004)

rockgazer69 


> hmmm the more I think about it the more I am convinced your wife is the reason you are wearing that nice big smile in your avatar.


naturaltan



> Var ... where was that? My wife has searched around for somewhere we could meet her. It would be interesting to say the least.


I just thought you'd like this, but my cousin who moved from Ontario to Florida 4yrs ago has had a girlfriend for the last 4yrs when he took a masters in law at Florida State University, his girlfriend looks like Jenna Jameson & she natural up top. I've met her & she really does look like Jenna Jameson. Jenna Jameson has been one of my cousins favorite adult film stars for a long time which is one of the reasons he was attracted to his girlfriend b/c she looks like Jenna.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jun 19, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> this is my all time favorite super model !! Gisel, perfection.


Damn dude look how skinny that girl is. I like some meat on a woman. Give me this any day over that


----------



## MadGaz (Jun 19, 2004)

^^ phwor!!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 19, 2004)

damm look at them titties!!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 19, 2004)

kata, Gesel is a super model, meaning a runway model they are tall and skinny !!!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 19, 2004)

Not crazy about the runway model look personally.. she would be much sexier IMHO with like 15 lbs of meat on that frame, but thats just my taste. I need ta see that ass clap, ya feel me! lol


----------



## cappo5150 (Jun 19, 2004)

*Catalina Cruz*


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jun 19, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> kata, Gesel is a super model, meaning a runway model they are tall and skinny !!!


Just talking about my overall taste for women. Don???t like that skinny look neither do I like the lean muscular look in woman. I just like them with some meat on and solid. Good example is that previous pic I put up in reply to your post.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 19, 2004)

i like this type too, it all depends!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2004)

try this....

http://www.foxes.com/clubs/0-intros/ltovar/club09/images/074T7963.jpg

and


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2004)

..........

http://www.foxesplatinum.com/pClubs/FP831cassidey01/images/casrddrsdr026.jpg


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2004)

I like Nikki!!!  Don't like the last name though


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2004)

thumbs suck!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2004)

there resized

more Nikki!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2004)

Latecia is hot... however you spell her name.. LOL


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2004)

Now this is a woman!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2004)

One of the most beautiful people in the world.. IMO


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 20, 2004)

KataMaStEr 


> Damn dude look how skinny that girl is. I like some meat on a woman. Give me this any day over that


I totally agree with you. I wasn't sure if I was the only one that noticed & I didn't want to offend Bigballaga's taste. I like some meat or a bit of muscle on a woman those 2 body types.

That pic you posted in the purple bikini is great

BigBallaGA



> i like this type too, it all depends!!


That pic you posted of that I believe latina woman is much better. She has great curves to her hips & behind. I love curves like that on a woman.


This 1st pic is of the still beautiful Jenna Jameson. That 3rd one is of one of my favorites Salma Hayek. The 4th one is of some fitness girl named Ariel.
The 5th one is of this other fitness girl devon who has a website www.devonsbodyshop.net 

Enjoy.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 20, 2004)

aria giovanni is not latin, she is italian !!!!!! big difference


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2004)

cute smile


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2004)

she does too!!


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 20, 2004)

BigBallaGA 


> aria giovanni is not latin, she is italian !!!!!! big difference


I know Aria Giovanni is Italian, but there are a few other latina adult film stars that I've seen that look like her & since you didn't put her name in, I wasn't sure if it was her.

By the way, anyone how do you put the pictures in such large proportians? I'm guessing you have to use some HTML coding & inlude the name of the picture in the HTML coding to send it through? That's the way I would do it unless there's a simpiler way?

But as for the thumbs, all you have to do is click them & the picture opens in full size not much difference.


----------



## Shae (Jun 20, 2004)

Here is some random WWE divas pics.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 20, 2004)

Very nice pics Shae


The 4th pic I posted is of  Lisa Dulovic


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 20, 2004)

Here's a couple of more.


The first 2 pics are of the same woman.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 20, 2004)

Here's a few more.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 20, 2004)

Here's even some more.


This first one is of a fitness model named Colleen. I don't know her last name, but I had posted one of her earlier.

The 2nd & 3rd & 4th pics are of fitness model Vicky Pratt.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 20, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> cute smile


so....so very very nice....


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2004)

Hmmmm Cori Nadine!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)

johnnny posted her already


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)

i wanna know what she is doin with that hand n if it makes it porn


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2004)

No she doesn't... well maybe pics women on women but nothing real. Ya know Penthouse style. 

I know he posted that.. I was respoding to it...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2004)

let's see......


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)

no not if she does porn if what she is doing with her hand makes that pic porn. you are tired silly.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> no not if she does porn if what she is doing with her hand makes that pic porn. you are tired silly.


OH... lamo 

Uhm she is in the woods and well I don't see any bathrooms nearby so maybe she's uhm wiping????  ick


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)

or trying to make her ass seem jucier


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 21, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> or trying to make her ass seem jucier



Thats sounds really gross, But 'Nice' in the same sence


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 21, 2004)

rockgazer69 


> no not if she does porn if what she is doing with her hand makes that pic porn. you are tired silly.


Agreed. Personally I think it's just a sexy pose.

I was just wondering do any of you women included find women with tan marks from their bikini like in the Corie Nadine pic attractive?

For some reason I find them very attractive.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2004)

tan lines are fuqing awesome.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2004)

More!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2004)

MORE!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2004)

*MORE!!! *


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2004)

Nevermind.  Anybody got a cigarette?


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey Albob, Rockg- I found this weird gameand am stuck on level two.   
Do me a favor and try to pass the second level...
http://www.albartus.com/motas/


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2004)

Sorry, I already tried but our firewall is blocking the site (Games).


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 21, 2004)

Oh that blows, its a thinking game 
its called the Mystery of Time and Space


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> its a thinking game


It's freakin' MONDAY!!! I probably wouldn't even be able to open the damn thing up.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 21, 2004)

ALBOB 


> tan lines are fuqing awesome.


Totally agreed.


I see I'm not the only Jenna fan. I have other pics of her but for obvious reasons not appropriate if you know what I mean. I can try to find some more of her like that though. I'm glad you like those pics I've recently posted more to.


These 4 pics are of this fitness girl Amanda Dale I think her name is.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 21, 2004)

These next pics are of Andrea Cox. I read that she is an NFL cheerleader.

Enjoy.

The last 2 pics are of Bobbi Billard.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

12864 is door code in stage 2


----------



## cappo5150 (Jun 21, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Oh that blows, its a thinking game
> its called the Mystery of Time and Space


I passed that game, took me like 3 days though.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 21, 2004)

Here is some more pics.

The first 3 are of Kelly Jacobs another cheerleader.

The last 2 are of Melissa Ann a fitness model. I have some more of her which I'll post later.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

then you turn out the light, take the three loose tiles, they go in slots under the door bridge theres a button to raise it on the right . turn the floor tiles n the "rat" will follow lines to the hole in bridge room n you trap him in disc box.    the tiles must have to be positioned right they r a key....


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

you put the "rat" in the dark spot on tile panel on right stand on chair n lower bridge enter next room


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 21, 2004)

Cool game isnt it, I had to go out after I figured out the pin and disk thing... It seems your doing good...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

yeah but I'm not sticking to it I just got to level 5 n the 2nd letter part of the key pad


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2004)

Oh my dear god!!!  Johnny, you are The MAN!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

level06


----------



## OceanDude (Jun 21, 2004)

Wish I never saw this thread - took me hours to catch up and my gosh - these can't be real women. No one can look as good as a lot of these pictures in real life! Some are just silly air head bimbos but some look quite sophisticated and unbelievably beautiful. I am a rather strongly disciplined guy with a lot of self control. But I had to let out some steam when I saw the women getting excited about the women too. Some of you girls know precisely how to get a man's libido stirred. Mangos indeed. There should be a warning on this thread...

OD


----------



## Arnold (Jun 21, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> There should be a warning on this thread...


there is! it says: "contains nudity"


----------



## PreMier (Jun 21, 2004)

Jenna


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

level 8


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

It's summer more of these girls should be in the water, women and water = very sexy.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 21, 2004)

jenna jameson is still a one hot fucking slut !!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Johnnny (Jun 21, 2004)

Rockgazer69

Gorgeouse pics, you have amazing taste.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

Any Vargas fans?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

Luis Royo


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Johnnny (Jun 21, 2004)

rockgazer69

More great pics.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

rain is very good


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> rockgazer69
> 
> More great pics.


thanks


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

Selma Hayak


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

One of my very favorites she is beauty - full


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 21, 2004)

btw RG
is it a week now, until you visit PB?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

Another favorite. Luis Royo


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

Luis Royo


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

Luis Royo


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

Luis Royo


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

Luis Royo


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 21, 2004)

rockgazer69

These recent pics aren't just sexy pics, they are works of art. Where do you find these amazing pics?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> rockgazer69
> 
> These recent pics aren't just sexy pics, they are works of art. Where do you find these amazing pics?


do a search for either science fiction or fantasy art here's an example leaning more toward science fiction art.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 21, 2004)

Busy girl today RG69... 

like your girls wet???


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

Well somebody had to do it you weren't here with your sexy collection. or self.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 21, 2004)

rockgazer69 



> do a search for either science fiction or fantasy art here's an example leaning more toward science fiction art.


I'll check that out.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 21, 2004)

For RG69 eyes only!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 21, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


*do you suppose that she is enjoying that?*


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

I love Pam I don't care what anyone says. You have to dress for viral warfare n assume most people have hiv to have sex now anyway why do people freak out so bad on her?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> *do you suppose that she is enjoying that?*


I think in the artists mind she is very much enjoying it she looks quite serene. And the way she's holding his wrist... I do that.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 21, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> *do you suppose that she is enjoying that?*


Its a cartoon! 

If you have ever seen any hentai, the cartoon people are *infatuated* with tenticles.  Quite odd..


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 21, 2004)

Nice pic Rober Di Maggio

here are 5 pics of fitness model Melissa Ann.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its a cartoon!
> 
> If you have ever seen any hentai, the cartoon people are *infatuated* with tenticles. Quite odd..


I have some stuff like that a certain video clip comes to mind.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 21, 2004)

I think this woman just became my new favorite!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

Nah she is sweet but that brunette you like is damn fine.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 21, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Nah she is sweet but that brunette you like is damn fine.


Cori Nadine ??? Or Veronica??


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

the one that kinda looks like Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

but she's no Angelina Jolie......


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

fuck Billy Bob I'm gonna write Angelina a song


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 21, 2004)

Well I like this girl... looks like fun, wholesome, and sexy if she wants. The others like Cori or Veronica are just sexy too me. No other appeal.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

you present some pretty damn fine evidence too


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

Weird I posted a dirty girl in white tonite too. Hmmm great minds do think alike.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 21, 2004)

damn PB that girl has such a nice pu$$


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 21, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Weird I posted a dirty girl in white tonite too. Hmmm great minds do think alike.


yeah!!!  Hmmm we need a white dress, a big buckets and tons of grapes so you can step on them... just like her so I can lick ya clean!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 21, 2004)

Hot or not????????????????


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 21, 2004)

or does this work for you all??


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 22, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Hot or not????????????????



Thats my type... all except the clothes whats up with the clothes.

Oh and Vargas... I like Vargas girls


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 22, 2004)

No comments on my Melissa Ann fitness model pics I just recently posted on the previous page?

No? Well I guess I'll just have to post some more of her.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 22, 2004)

Some more of Melissa Ann.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 22, 2004)

A few more of Melissa Ann


----------



## OceanDude (Jun 22, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Weird I posted a dirty girl in white tonite too. Hmmm great minds do think alike.


Hmm, I don't know about this one. Depending onthe month and so on this might not be the right technique for kosher wine.

-OD


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 22, 2004)

Here are some Jenna Jameson pics. I'm sure these will get more attention than the beautiful fitness model Melissa Ann got.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 22, 2004)

I keep lloking for fitness style pics but not having much luck... I do find "he-man" style woman but I'm afraid to save those girls on my hard drive... the night mares!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I'll stick to the softer girls


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 22, 2004)

This girl is growing on me... LOL


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 22, 2004)

This one is for RG69....  she really likes her women wet. Hope she is wet enough for you


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> This one is for RG69.... she really likes her women wet. Hope she is wet enough for you


Uh but not in a state of arousal  just wet n pretty


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 22, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Uh but not in a state of arousal  just wet n pretty


Oh. Well hey I was covering wet, pretty and aroused!! LOL


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 22, 2004)

Okay this is talent!! This is not a photograph, this is a painting!!!!!!!  

here is the link to prove it http://www.drublair.com/alex.html


----------



## Shae (Jun 22, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Hot or not????????????????


Dude, she looks like my girl, Lita from WWE. All she needs is a tatoo on her arm and she can pass for Lita.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 22, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

> Dude, she looks like my girl, Lita from WWE. All she needs is a tatoo on her arm and she can pass for Lita.


Not sure who that is..  Post some pics 

This girl is Alex Arden


----------



## Shae (Jun 22, 2004)

There is a pic of Lita somewhere in here. that lady just needs straight hair and some tatoos.  Lemmie find Lita.


----------



## Shae (Jun 22, 2004)

*WWE's Lita!*




I take that back. I thought Lita looked like that last chick you posted here P.B. But nope. But hey, if I turned lesbien, she is the one I would get with.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 22, 2004)

Shae,


Nice pic of Lita.


----------



## Shae (Jun 22, 2004)

I dunno who this chick is.  But I thought you fellas might wanna look.


----------



## Shae (Jun 22, 2004)

Lita


----------



## Shae (Jun 22, 2004)

Sable


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 22, 2004)

Shae

nice pics.


----------



## BigKev75 (Jun 22, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

> I dunno who this chick is.  But I thought you fellas might wanna look.


  looks like Jasmin St Clair


----------



## Shae (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 22, 2004)

Stacy Keibler is so sexy!


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 23, 2004)

More of the lovely Jenna Jameson.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 23, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

> Lita


Now this I like!!!!!!!!!!!  crawl to me baby!!!! 

Thanks Shae!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 23, 2004)

Brande!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 23, 2004)

Just girls


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 23, 2004)

DAMMIT PB...KNOCK IT OFF...SOME MORE. lol


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 23, 2004)

BUSTINOUT said:
			
		

> DAMMIT PB...KNOCK IT OFF...SOME MORE. lol


I might have one or two... let me check. Yep


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 23, 2004)

One hellova back workout. lol


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 23, 2004)




----------



## Shae (Jun 23, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Now this I like!!!!!!!!!!! crawl to me baby!!!!
> 
> Thanks Shae!!!


No problemo!   See P.B., Lita is the kinda chick that can make me go lesbian and date her ass.   Its just the exotic look to her and her attitude. Oh yeah baby! Yeah!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 23, 2004)

damn pittybossy

the 1st and 3rd are making me go around the world....




with my yoyo


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 23, 2004)

all these beautiful women
making me feel something ive never felt b4...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 23, 2004)

i cant put my finger on it...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 23, 2004)

oh wait, here it is


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 23, 2004)

No more Jenna Jameson fans? I remember a couple of pages ago there were a few. But since no one seems to care about Jenna I guess I'll stop posting her pics?Here's a few non Jenna pics.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 23, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Okay this is talent!! This is not a photograph, this is a painting!!!!!!!
> 
> here is the link to prove it http://www.drublair.com/alex.html


NO WAY THAT IS A PAINTING!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 23, 2004)

the face is too real


----------



## PreMier (Jun 23, 2004)

http://www.drublair.com/alexstepxstep.html


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 23, 2004)

niiiiice


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Now this I like!!!!!!!!!!! crawl to me baby!!!!
> 
> Thanks Shae!!!








Now you crawl to me baby....


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 24, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

> No problemo!   See P.B., Lita is the kinda chick that can make me go lesbian and date her ass.   Its just the exotic look to her and her attitude. Oh yeah baby! Yeah!



Your a female???


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 24, 2004)

I guess I won't post any more Jenna Jameson pics then. No more Jenna fans. I had a lot of pics to share to.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 24, 2004)

dear Johnny ... 
I don't usually look at this thread at work, but it's early, so I took a peek.  If there are pics of JJ in here, then I will look at this thread in depth later tonight.  If you have more, post'em.  Jenna rocks!


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 24, 2004)

well here are some Jenna pics for you.

That's it for now of Jenna.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 24, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> *do you suppose that she is enjoying that?*


looks like it


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


for a cartoon gal, she is hot.  I think it's the snake tattoo that does it!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2004)

Luis Royo


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2004)

Luis Royo


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2004)

Luis Royo


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2004)

Luis Royo


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2004)

Luis Royo


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2004)

Luis Royo


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 
more great pics. Excellent taste.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2004)

l

Luis Royo


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 24, 2004)

Jenna Jamesons tit job is the best in porn, she doesnt have those ugly nipple scars from re-attaching the nipples back to the breasts that almost everyone else with tit job has.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2004)

Luis Royo


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 24, 2004)

cool pics gazers


----------



## Shae (Jun 24, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Your a female???


Lemmie put two and two together for you. Lita makes me wanna be a lesbien. And the meaning of lesbien is a lady who likes other ladies.

So I will give you one guess.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 24, 2004)

Shae


Nice reply.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> cool pics gazers


Thanks n i have more coming but right now "Vin" needs his mommy. My son had me shave his head tonight so he'd look like Vin Diesel but he say's he came out even better lookin than Vin .... now it's time for bedtime stories though.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 24, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

> Lemmie put two and two together for you. Lita makes me wanna be a lesbien. And the meaning of lesbien is a lady who likes other ladies.
> 
> So I will give you one guess.


i figured it out  like a day

youll have to forgive spitfire

he's a lil slow


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2004)

Luis Royo


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2004)

Luis Royo


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2004)

Luis Royo


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2004)

Luis Royo


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2004)

Luis Royo


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2004)

Luis Royo


----------



## MXQdRacer (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't quit coming back to this thread...lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2004)

click on thumbnails n enjoy

Luis Royo


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2004)

I dont like the fantasy art


----------



## MXQdRacer (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm with you PreMier......... I like em' real


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2004)

unless they are sitting in your lap it's all pretty much fantasy guys


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 25, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> unless they are sitting in your lap it's all pretty much fantasy guys


LOL, So true! Haha. Actually, I guess I'm weird but I like the fantasy ones the best! Keep'em coming Rockg!


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 25, 2004)

rockgazer69 


> unless they are sitting in your lap it's all pretty much fantasy guys


 
I agree with that. One thing is for sure in all seriousness, drawing or real photo a woman's body is a work of art.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 25, 2004)

....everything is a work of art


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 25, 2004)

Yeah, yeah, yeah,  , ,   Enough talk, let's see more naked chicks.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 25, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah, yeah,  , , Enough talk, let's see more naked chicks.


Damn pervs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Okay


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 25, 2004)

More Jenna.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)

Sorry some of your flesh n bone girlies are very nice but something about Mr. Royo's paintings are just infinitely more alluring to me. Danger, drama the lure of an exotic tale. They are intoxicating as I suppose fantasy is meant to be.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)

Luis Royo











thumbnails


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 26, 2004)

rockgazer69 
More beautiful pics. I was wondering do you think it's possible to blow this pics up into the size of a painting? I bet it would turn out really well.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 26, 2004)

her ass is showing its age, and ofcourse the inumerable ass poundings that she has taken over the years in porn !!!  it looks like 10 pounds of shit in a 5 pound bag


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)

yeah it's kinda gross.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)

PB sent me a compressed file of my favorite real life girlie Angelina Jolie hope I'm not the only freak in the house cuz there's a bunch of nice ones comin up.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)

Live or a Luis Royo? She is too fine. More coming.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 26, 2004)

Angelina Jolie is a GODESS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)

The ultimate.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)

Luis Royo






i love this pic how she is being flirtatious n he is so tender with her. i want to know their story....


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)

Luis Royo


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)

cold beer anybody?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2004)

Hey I thought that beer was for me????????????  gggggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  uhm got beer? LOL

Those are some nice pics of Jolie.  But some of her pics she looks way too skinny for me to really find attractive. Crack whore look going on....  oops did I say that out loud?? he he


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 26, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


What you dont know about this pic is
that my penis is what she is looking at


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Jun 27, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> What you dont know about this pic is
> that my penis is what she is looking at


 
you're so full of shit bro!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2004)

a couple for being Sunday... just needed an excuse!!


----------



## OceanDude (Jun 27, 2004)

MyCat: Hmmm, small things are hard to find?

RG: You getting a commission pimping for Royo?

At large: Angie Jolie looks anorexic amd a lot of the others just look like water retentive silicon babes with fat butts. I need more dimension - show me a face with intelligence, determination, beauty and grace. As an analogy, a big low quality diamond sparkles and gets attention. It's the smaller rarer and high quality form that the discriminating seek. About 85% of what I have seen so far can be purchased for $20 in the "wanna be" a model job placement adds.

OD


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2004)

Well post some of what you're talking about. n I think Mr. Royo is starting to run a real close second to Dwayne Johnson as my favorite famous person, he has amazing talent n imagination. I'm wondering if his paintings really do go to stories because they beg to be "told" not just looked at.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 27, 2004)

rockgazer69

I like those Luis Royo pics, very good art work.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 27, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Luis Royo


this is the perfect match for calf tattoo I'm working on!  

OD ... as much as I would love to be as educated as you, I don't know that I'd want that education or upbringing if it wouldn't allow me to enjoy beautiful women.  Do you have a pic(s) of a face that is  shows intelligence, determination, beauty and grace?


----------



## Hanz29 (Jun 27, 2004)

had to put in my favorite honeys....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 27, 2004)

Trap-isaurus said:
			
		

> you're so full of shit bro!!


YO TRAPS!!!!!

WHERE YA BEEN MAN?

working hard right??


----------



## OceanDude (Jun 28, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> this is the perfect match for calf tattoo I'm working on!
> 
> OD ... as much as I would love to be as educated as you, I don't know that I'd want that education or upbringing if it wouldn't allow me to enjoy beautiful women. Do you have a pic(s) of a face that is  shows intelligence, determination, beauty and grace?


Actually, the deeper I think about the core concept of *beauty *the more I have come to fathom that it is a reflection of the beholder's values at a particular moment in time and less a matter of what reality genuinely exists in or is intrinsic to the object of attention. So at best, being a highly personal thing, I can only offer others approximations of what I interpret to be beauty since others will not relate to the subtle things that appeal to me personally (at the moment). Although I am sure there is a valid concept of an axiomatic self evident and "universal" beauty that transcends all contexts it likely does not exist in physical form. But I am optimistic that there remains enough common humanity in this age to find some basis for common agreement. I can offer compelling samples of what resonates above the average for me and likely to others. Some are no doubt a manufactured ideal extending from marketing motives but the concepts that I find appealing remain valid, at least to me. To wit: 

-OD
----------


----------



## OceanDude (Jun 28, 2004)

And some more:

OD


----------



## OceanDude (Jun 28, 2004)

Limited to 5 uploads per post. More.
OD


----------



## OceanDude (Jun 28, 2004)

Limited by files size too - having to reduce resolution:
OD


----------



## OceanDude (Jun 28, 2004)

And a few more. 
OD


----------



## OceanDude (Jun 28, 2004)

Now figure out which is my wife.  

-OD


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 28, 2004)

and those pics you posted were different from the rest how?


----------



## Hanz29 (Jun 28, 2004)

1 more super ultra mega hottie


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 28, 2004)

Trap-isaurus said:
			
		

> you're so full of shit bro!!



TRAPS-BACK!


----------



## Hanz29 (Jun 28, 2004)

some more


----------



## OceanDude (Jun 28, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> and those pics you posted were different from the rest how?


Depth, Dimension, Attitude and Contrast? 


But then again, some people think that, cool aid, fruit punch, grape juice*, Beaujolais, Pinot Noir* and Claret are all the same thing by virtue of the fact they are all red liquids. No doubt there is a hierarchy to life that changes with time and need. Kids usually prefer the sugary stuff and the adults the more sophisticated things. One will give you and fast insulin spike, one will leave a nasty after taste, one is just a fake, one is natural, and others are natural too but are more refined. These others will make you feel all warm inside and make you want to stay a while and understand the combined elements that shaped their unique character or to simply admire something out of the ordinary. The only thing common to them all is water. I think I???ll have a glass ??? on the rocks. Cheers.


OD


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 28, 2004)

i could tell the difference OD


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 28, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Depth, Dimension, Attitude and Contrast?


the ladies whose breasts are showing have depth, dimension, attitude and contrast all right.  So, it's all in the way you show you breasts? 

I'm sorry, I just love when we clash, which is 98.2233552% of the time.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 28, 2004)

OD unless you know all these women personally I would not trust simply your eye and a professional photographers skill or lack thereof to give you that much insight into the personalities or anything else of any of these women. If you take a complete air head and put her in a surgeons get up n send her into an O.R. damn she looks like a surgeon, take a total slut put her in a nun's habit damn she looks like a nun. What if you had to pick a wife solely from these photographs? Then spend the remainder of your life with only her for company.... You could SO make the wrong choice.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 28, 2004)

obby dobby


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2004)

Angelina is the shit...  Hot Damn!

[img2]http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/6730/rolston0012.jpg[/img2]
[img2]http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/7051/5725.jpg[/img2]


----------



## OceanDude (Jun 28, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> OD unless you know all these women personally I would not trust simply your eye and a professional photographers skill or lack thereof to give you that much insight into the personalities or anything else of any of these women. If you take a complete air head and put her in a surgeons get up n send her into an O.R. damn she looks like a surgeon, take a total slut put her in a nun's habit damn she looks like a nun. What if you had to pick a wife solely from these photographs? Then spend the remainder of your life with only her for company.... You could SO make the wrong choice.


I was about to reply and say that you missed my point completely. But after hesitating for a moment I now recognize that you have actually made it. Note that I completely isolated the histories and personalities of the woman by stating my philosophy that beauty was a reflection of one's own values (at a particular moment in time) and in general this transcends just tangible physical attributes or the object of attention. It is a reflection of one???s own values. Many would agree that none can have a meaningful relationship with a 2-dimensional picture. Relationships demand at least the dimension of time and sacrifice. But there is still validity to be found in inspiration. But some here no doubt will take exception to this and gleefully claim that they are ambidextrous enough to take matters into their own hands as a practical concession to their current inadequacies in life. At any rate my exact point is that we judge and shape ourselves and our future by the company we keep and by the goals and images we picture-frame into your heart as ideals worthy of life itself. Most people love themselves. Some can be forever quite content with just the current status quo ??? of that I am sure. But I prefer growth and achievement toward higher ideals and suspect that most others do as well. For me, I seek qualities in others that I myself would like to emulate or admire or interact with or share life with as appropriate to circumstances. All humans are imperfect and all struggle to define their identity and to replicate and to interact with the course of future events and to have purpose. This does not mean that characteristics that one finds beautiful in another can only exist in a sate of perfection; although there are moments in time where perfection and its opposite can be magnified or obscured by the other. There is also the self judgment of worth and worthiness arising from prior choices ??? regrettable or not. 



What is the purpose of art? What is the purpose of beauty and of repulsiveness? Why are some foods pleasing to the palate and others less so? Why are their so many choices and questions? Why do we hunger? Some things make us sick other things make us grow. All choices have personal and universal consequences ??? some good some bad. We learn, we grow, we have instincts. I trust mine.



Sure there are fakes out there putting on smiling faces just as surely as there are phony celebrities touting commercials for weight loss pills, body building supplements or get rich quick schemes. A pretty face can sell smut just as easily as it commands attention to show courtesy. Those that buy from such as these, either by gaze, by money or by time are simply buying and replicating their own values. Those that do so with the foreknowledge or suspicion of insincerity have either an emotional insecurity or place a low priority on their own self esteem. Some are just blinded by any impulse below the belt. Some individuals have setbacks, some fall from grace, some fall into grace, some desire to push others one way or the other. That does not mean that beauty can not exist in the future or in the past ??? it is immortal and has and will forever assert its influence on those that witness it.  Sometimes the bigger beauty is in the struggle or in the change of individuals. We all have choices and many have a nemesis that they can not overcome without help.  We all have our purposes and there is often grave enmity in the dichotomies of the nature of things. Nature has its beautiful ways.



As for me personally, this is not about using images to choose a spouse. I, we, have made that choice and discovery long ago. This is about appreciating the silent, self evident, nature of beauty and differentiating the common and the sub-standard from the exceptional and awakening the desire to reflect upon a higher standard or pay honor to those that radiate it. I would take as much natural exception to a fat woman selling fat loss products as I would a whore dressed as a nun; or a nun masquerading as a hooker; or a butcher in surgeons clothes; or a demonic minded person using pastels to paint dark fantasy concepts for glitter impressed adolescents. I have never liked snakes and other chameleon like forms but I never run to avoid them (quite the contrary I find the back of my heel the appropriate tool). This is about authenticity and ideals and contrasting the choices in personal values that are available.  So this is also about change and helping those who might desire a higher ideal. It is about nature???s beautiful way of pushing back against the unnatural and what is ugly.  





- OD


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 28, 2004)

If someone could take 10 men n have me choose a companion from their photographs sorry no I would rather make my choice blind by listening to his heart. Your eye can adore a person but a photograph could hide such fatal flaws.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## maniclion (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## maniclion (Jun 29, 2004)

I love the curve of womens hips to me that is the most sensual thing.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## maniclion (Jun 29, 2004)

Many of the women in Hawaii look like this.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 29, 2004)

I love women of all shapes and sizes, unless they are obese.


----------



## OceanDude (Jun 29, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Many of the women in Hawaii look like this.


I thought they banned gill net fishing in Hawaii?

 
OD


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 29, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I love women of all shapes and sizes, unless they are obese.



Aaawesome


----------



## Shae (Jun 29, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I love women of all shapes and sizes, unless they are obese.


Um....uh...*laughs nervously* Is that milk on her?


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 29, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

> Um....uh...*laughs nervously* Is that milk on her?


 I was gonna make a joke about it geing the most massive facial in history.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

Shannon  




































Doesnt get better than that!!! Damn..


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

More!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

Laurie


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## Pitboss (Jun 29, 2004)

Shannon is a hottie!!! No doubts about that.. but uhm whats with the calf implants??? lol


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

You think they're implants?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

Sienna from another board! 

Thats nice..


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You think they're implants?


Ya never know. They are pretty damn big, and with shape to them.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

I bet its the tren she uses   She looks so hot in a miniskirt with those legs!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

Just look!

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16785[/img2]


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## Spitfire (Jun 30, 2004)

Thats not a chick.. sorry its just not.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 30, 2004)

BigBallaGA

Why did you have to spoilt this thread? That is not a beautiful woman?

I think rockgazer69 won't be to happy!!!


----------



## OceanDude (Jun 30, 2004)

Well, clearly beauty is in the eye of the beholder here and he (BigBalla) must see something in the guy that excites him. 

OD


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 30, 2004)

This is to help put this thread back on track after that uncalled for posting by BigBallaGa


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 30, 2004)

Here's a few more beautiful women


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 30, 2004)

Here's a few more.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 30, 2004)

A couple of more.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 30, 2004)

Ya' know?  It's a damn good thing Johnny's here, the rest of you guys SUCK.  Keep up the great work Johnny.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## Johnnny (Jun 30, 2004)

ALBOB 


> Ya' know? It's a damn good thing Johnny's here, the rest of you guys SUCK. Keep up the great work Johnny.


Hey we gotta keep this thread in check. Those were pics I scanned yesterday from one of my older Muscle Mag issues.

I'll scan some more I know you guys will like maybe this weekend. I have a 4 day weekend b/c of Canada Day tomorrow.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 30, 2004)

BigBallaGa

That's more like it. Let's keep it thay way.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Just look!





			
				ALBOB said:
			
		

> Ya' know? It's a damn good thing Johnny's here, the rest of you guys SUCK. Keep up the great work Johnny.


Now I KNOW Oldbob is GAY!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 30, 2004)

Ooooooooo Premier posts ONE good looking chick for Johnny's ten.  Sorry, I'm NOT gay, I like LOTS of good looking women.  Keep up the great work Johnny.  


Keep trying Premier.  I can only benefit from your efforts.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 30, 2004)

Shouldnt those be in the funny pics thread? 

This belongs here.


[img2]http://66.220.1.105/mp3/Metal%20Detector1.jpg[/img2]


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Shouldnt those be in the funny pics thread?


Goddamnit.........I got my threads mixed up.


----------



## redspy (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## redspy (Jun 30, 2004)

Nice..


----------



## PreMier (Jun 30, 2004)

I just saw titties, but now their gone...


----------



## cappo5150 (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## Shae (Jun 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Shouldnt those be in the funny pics thread?
> 
> This belongs here.


Those piercings look like they hurt!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 30, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

> Those piercings look like they hurt!


Only when they get snagged on my tongue ring


----------



## Shae (Jun 30, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Only when they get snagged on my tongue ring


DAYUM DUDE!!  R.G. and I arn't the only ones who are sick freaks! ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 30, 2004)

my pics for "Hump Day"!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 30, 2004)

more please


----------



## redspy (Jun 30, 2004)

> I just saw titties, but now their gone...


 I pulled them off, I thought Prince might get pissed.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 30, 2004)

suckup


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 30, 2004)

so how'd I do for my first contribution?


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jul 1, 2004)




----------



## redspy (Jul 1, 2004)

> so how'd I do for my first contribution?


 Well, although we're all here to see chicks I didn't expect to see a young ostrich


----------



## redspy (Jul 1, 2004)

> suckup


 If you want some hot site recommendations, PM me ;-)


----------



## redspy (Jul 1, 2004)

Do CG girls count?


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 1, 2004)

when they look like that you can


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 2, 2004)

OK a few hotties for the ladies...


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 2, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> OK a few hotties for the ladies...


hot guys go in mousies thread hon n we need more.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 2, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Do CG girls count?


cute!!!!


----------



## Hanz29 (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm gonna have to counter-act this obscene behavior by the women:


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 2, 2004)

mail me the pics n i can resize them they are too wide for the thread


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jul 2, 2004)

here is my ideal physique !!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 2, 2004)

i have that pic he is a total hottie!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 2, 2004)

This is my dream girl!!!!  I always thought she was the best looking in VS.  Something about her face is sooo hot 

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16855&stc=1[/img2]


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 3, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> here is my ideal physique !!!!!


I have to agree, he is ripped but not TOO big.  I love those undies!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> This is my dream girl!!!! I always thought she was the best looking in VS. Something about her face is sooo hot


I also agree, she is so naturally beautiful.. she doesn't even wear that much makeup and her body is awesome without looking FAKE! Good taste Premier!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jul 3, 2004)




----------



## Pitboss (Jul 3, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

>


Oh yeah nothing worse than a bad case of jock itch!!!!!!!!!!  Or wait is that crabs????


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 3, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

>








oooh an even better view. i love the look on his face in the 1 above too.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 3, 2004)

you can see his arms better here





be fun to hang on to you know uh when.....


----------



## redspy (Jul 3, 2004)




----------



## Johnnny (Jul 3, 2004)

redspy

She's cute. Not too skinny either.


----------



## curtis (Jul 4, 2004)

My buddy and I humped Trish Stratus in high school. She went to Bayview highschool in Richmond Hill Ontario Canada. She was a hottie who loved to party but couldn't hold her booze.... ehehehe YEP. Sky Lopez is one hott peice of asche. My woman right now is spitting image of her.

 

I am a lucky man.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 4, 2004)

curtis



> My buddy and I humped Trish Stratus in high school. She went to Bayview highschool in Richmond Hill Ontario Canada. She was a hottie who loved to party but couldn't hold her booze.... ehehehe YEP


Yeah right. That does sound like the right area that she lives in as my buddies sister always sees her at a nearby mall. Do you know what gym she trained at?


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jul 4, 2004)

.


----------



## Shae (Jul 4, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> .


----------



## curtis (Jul 4, 2004)

WICKED !!!

 

umm where she trained .. I dunno, I didnt really like her that much man, she was too short .... I think tho she did at the goodlife right around that intersection.. what was it bayview and major mackenzie.

yEP


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 5, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> .


Now this picture I do like. Nice lines, nice form, fresh, feminine and very lovely.

OD


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jul 5, 2004)

the one of the left is sooo hot

it looks like its never been touched !! hahaha


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 5, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Now this picture I do like. Nice lines, nice form, fresh, feminine and very lovely.
> 
> OD


What does the wife think about you viewing such threads?


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> What does the wife think about you viewing such threads?


She does not mind me admiring beauty. I just am not permitted to partake of it (unless she approves).

OD


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 5, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> the one of the left is sooo hot
> 
> it looks like its never been touched !! hahaha


But the one on the right is more athletic (and experienced).
OD


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 5, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> She does not mind me admiring beauty. I just am not permitted to partake of it (unless she approves).
> 
> OD


Does she know that the beauty you are _admiring_ is naked?    Or that some shots have very little to do with beauty?    I'm betting not ...


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Does she know that the beauty you are _admiring_ is naked?  Or that some shots have very little to do with beauty?  I'm betting not ...


Yes she does. Whay should that bother her? Its the slutty trashy vampy ones that she does not like but she knows I have no interest in those anyway. 

OD


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 5, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Yes she does. Whay should that bother her? Its the slutty trashy vampy ones that she does not like but she knows I have no interest in those anyway.
> 
> OD


... because the majority of women do not think that it's appropriate for their husband to be looking at naked women regardless of any reason they're given.  I was just curious ...  ... you're one of the lucky men if that is indeed the case.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 5, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> She does not mind me admiring beauty. I just am not permitted to partake of it *(unless she approves)*.
> 
> OD


 ... I must have missed this ... unless she approves of it?   For myself I know what that would mean, but for yourself, I'm not quite sure ...


----------



## Chain Link (Jul 5, 2004)

curtis said:
			
		

> My buddy and I humped Trish Stratus in high school. She went to Bayview highschool in Richmond Hill Ontario Canada. She was a hottie who loved to party but couldn't hold her booze.... ehehehe YEP. Sky Lopez is one hott peice of asche. My woman right now is spitting image of her.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a lucky man.


ahhh.. ahaha No offense curtis.. but..


----------



## Chain Link (Jul 5, 2004)

curtis said:
			
		

> My buddy and I humped Trish Stratus in high school.


Wait, never mind.. I forgot alot of Canada speaks french.. According to Babel Translator,"Trish Stratus" means "each other" in french.. Ok, well that makes sense  

























Just kidding


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 5, 2004)

Chain Link



> ahhh.. ahaha No offense curtis.. but..


I've gotta agree with you & that pic.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 5, 2004)

Happy Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2004)

quiz who knows who this is?


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jul 7, 2004)

THIS IS THE FLORIDA TEACHER THAT WAS CAUGHT FUCKING A 14 YEAR OLD STUDENT !!!!!!!!!


NOT BAD


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 7, 2004)

BigBallaGA 
Are you sure it's not a fake? Since she had a finace, I'm not so sure that pics of her nude would be around. It could be her face & hair, but it might be someone else's body.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 7, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> quiz who knows who this is?


Betty (Boop) Page


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 7, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

>


THANK YOU!!! I love this pic!!  You are  !

That is a nice package he's got there!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 7, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> you can see his arms better here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> quiz who knows who this is?


Julie Strain


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 7, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> THIS IS THE FLORIDA TEACHER THAT WAS CAUGHT FUCKING A 14 YEAR OLD STUDENT !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> NOT BAD


is it just me, or am I the only one that might have to fail that class before hooking up with her?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## BigBallaGA (Jul 7, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> BigBallaGA
> Are you sure it's not a fake? Since she had a finace, I'm not so sure that pics of her nude would be around. It could be her face & hair, but it might be someone else's body.


 
definitely her, she did many soft porn magazine layouts !! read the yahoo and cnn articles.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 7, 2004)

well this is officially the best thread ever.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## Johnnny (Jul 7, 2004)

Once again RG69 nice pics.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 8, 2004)

Come on people, we can NOT let this thread die.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 8, 2004)

Tara Carbello


----------



## cappo5150 (Jul 8, 2004)

This thread was going strong for a while, what happened?


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 8, 2004)

Happy Thursday!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 9, 2004)

Damn glad to have ya' back PB.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 9, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Happy Thursday!!



She is _very_ nice i love her womanly shape in the one with her back turned. n her hair n.... ooo nice ankles....


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 9, 2004)

Jerry Hall Mick Jagger's honey had cloven hoof shoes. I think they may have been on an album cover.

Albob I'll help with the thread later I promise but I need to be with a friend today . sad breakup, broken angry hearts....


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 9, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Albob I'll help with the thread later I promise but I need to be with a friend today . sad breakup, broken angry hearts....



Two sad women needing some manly love and attention?


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 9, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Two sad women needing some manly love and attention?


aaaaaaaw, you'd give up IT for the day for them?
you don't let him out of your closet often


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 9, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> aaaaaaaw, you'd give up IT for the day for them?



I'd kick IT's sorry ass to the curb PERMANENTLY for them.


----------



## Beef Jerky (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow a bunch of hotties in here!!!!

I think I have a couple to add. Tell me what ya think!!!


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 12, 2004)

Beef Jerky said:
			
		

> I think I have a couple to add. Tell me what ya think!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey, why no action in this thread lately???  Damnit people, we have GOT to keep this thread alive.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## ALBOB (Jul 15, 2004)

Ummm, yeah.  Thanks PreMier BUT.............not exactly the kind of action I was hoping for.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

Hold on, I have a set that can even get an old guy like YOU excited


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

TOTAL PERFECTION!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

Laura is her name.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

More..


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 15, 2004)

Kristanna Loken A.K.A the T-X anyone?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh yes, I love her.


----------



## gr81 (Jul 17, 2004)

oh my!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=17037[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

*Amber Evans*

My new favorite... dayum.

Too big, and cant resize...   Fawk


----------



## gr81 (Jul 21, 2004)

red x's man


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Fixed.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jul 22, 2004)

Who is she?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2004)

www.cristylake.com


----------



## gr81 (Jul 22, 2004)

oh man I nearly couldn't handle that pic, wow she is neat! thanks rocky

btw would you just LOOK at that lil thong she is wearing... who wanst to play peek-a-boo? eh eh... ha ha


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2004)

i think she is really cute n on her site it looks like she's kinda sporty too.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 23, 2004)

http://www.fitnesswomen.com/FlashBoobs.htm
run cursor over t shirt
interactive flasher and some very cute fitness models.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 24, 2004)

rockgazer69

Aren't you glad I like to share lol?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 24, 2004)

your right it does work. lol.


----------



## gr81 (Jul 24, 2004)

damm, look at dem titties flop around!! yeaaaa boy


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 2, 2004)

Vida Guerrera nude for ya.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm sure you've heard of Denise masino? She is the one on the far left.

The other brunette is Carla

& I'm not sure who the blond that's by herself is.

& the other 2 together I'm not sure who they are.

But they are all from www.DeniseMasino.com

These 3 ladies are probably the maximum muscular women I could be with.

Anything bigger & more ripped would be way too much for me.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 3, 2004)

Johnny, 
Your into some freaky shit, Bro


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 3, 2004)

Here is some Vida
http://www.djbigsteve.com/gallery/albun32/aaa


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 3, 2004)

and some new ones.. Yeah
http://www.djbigsteve.com/gallery/album116/aaa


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 3, 2004)

Spitfire

I said that was the most musculariity on a woman I could tolerate.

I usually like women with meat on them & that have nice curves in the hip & behind area over this.

Those examples would not be my first choice. 

Just thought they were interesting to post.

Implants though obviously. LOL

I'm more into Vida Guerrera, & Mayra Veronica who I will post to.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 4, 2004)

True. 'Vida' <---- always a good choice


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 4, 2004)

This is one of my first choices


----------



## Shae (Aug 4, 2004)

WWE Raw Diva finalists/ex-finalists


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 4, 2004)

Very good Shae, the last 3 were the better ones.

The first girl in my opinion could use a bit more meat on her.


----------



## cappo5150 (Aug 4, 2004)

The first pic is playmate of the year Carmella DeCesare, shes so hot.  I didn't know she tried out to be a WWE Diva.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

Cappo, where did you get that IM banner?


----------



## cappo5150 (Aug 4, 2004)

You can make your own at http://www.smiliegenerator.com/smiliegenerator_eng.html


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## Shae (Aug 5, 2004)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> The first pic is playmate of the year Carmella DeCesare, shes so hot.  I didn't know she tried out to be a WWE Diva.




aka: Randy Orton's girl.  Remember when Randy asked if she could kiss him? And due, she was gettin pretty horney on the spot.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 5, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> This is one of my first choices


Thanks Sweetie.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 9, 2004)

Where are the hot chickies?


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2004)

Why you tag your image url's with [IMG2]? Kill the 2 and they will appear like so  



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> WOW!!!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2004)

The way the board was set up before, you had to use the img2 tags.  If you check the suggestion box, I complained to Prince about him switching it on me.


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> The way the board was set up before, you had to use the img2 tags. If you check the suggestion box, I complained to Prince about him switching it on me.


Oh I see... Well that makes sense.  I just stumbled on your pages of pages of links with the [img2] tags and was wondering.   Actually was dissapointed that I couldn't see them .    All makes sense now


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2004)

The fucked up thing, is that mine were the best pics


----------



## Randy (Oct 21, 2004)

Here I fixed the screwed up links that  covers pages 1-13 .


----------



## Johnnny (Oct 21, 2004)

You've got a nice collection there Randy, nice pics.


----------



## Randy (Oct 21, 2004)

They actually where not mine Johnnny.  I just fixed some of the screwed up links that where posted previously by Premier..  I thought it was ashame for them to go unnoticed


----------



## david (Oct 21, 2004)

Hiya RG!!!

Long time no talk!


----------



## Randy (Oct 21, 2004)

Who is RG?


----------



## Johnnny (Oct 21, 2004)

Randy



> They actually where not mine Johnnny. I just fixed some of the screwed up links that where posted previously by Premier.. I thought it was ashame for them to go unnoticed



All I can say is nice pics.


----------



## tomas101 (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## ALBOB (Oct 25, 2004)

Damn tomas101, you're gonna take Johnnny's crown as King of the beautiful women posters.  Keep up the great work.


----------



## Randy (Oct 25, 2004)

Dayammm what white teeth and eyes she has


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 25, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Dayammm what white teeth and eyes she has



Ummmmm.........Yeah.............That's what I noticed too.


----------



## lrod (Oct 25, 2004)

I knew this would be a great thread!!


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 25, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Dayammm what white teeth and eyes she has


Air brushing, it's a wonderful thing..


----------



## tomas101 (Oct 25, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Damn tomas101, you're gonna take Johnnny's crown as King of the beautiful women posters.  Keep up the great work.


why thank you ... i guess i could post a couple more...oh ya this girl was from mtv's road rules show


----------



## tomas101 (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 25, 2004)

can some one please tell me how to post pics i cant figure it out-thanks


----------



## mousie (Oct 25, 2004)

i cannot believe that gazer's thread is still going...


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 29, 2004)

Buuuuuuuuuump


----------



## Randy (Oct 29, 2004)

Albob has this link on his calendar to remind him to bump this once a week  

Thank You Albob


----------



## Johnnny (Oct 30, 2004)

Tomas101

That's a nice collection, Vida is so hot.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 4, 2004)

http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/IMG0034.jpg
http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/2zdenka6b.jpg
http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/9.jpg
http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/crissygnb.jpg
http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/devonwtb.jpg
http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/devonsuvb.jpg
http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/susana_prev_03.jpg
http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/susana_prev_11.jpg
http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/IMG026.jpg
http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/IMG009.jpg
http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/millersonjaadamsspa124.jpg


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Lucky you guys I'm home now with access to pics


 
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm hungry all of a sudden


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

johnnny please save this thread.... i'll put babes up when i'm back from my mom's... happy thanksgiving
now show us what we have to be thankful for


----------



## lilguy_bigdream (Nov 25, 2004)

hey rockgazer...
here is a site that you might like...

www.angelroms.com then go to the babes section


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

i'm back. nice site just lovely everyone should go look these are my favs.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

.


----------



## Shae (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## Shae (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## cappo5150 (Nov 27, 2004)

^YUCK.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 27, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

>


 
i fixed it ....sort of


----------



## PreMier (Nov 27, 2004)

Spikes posts hardly ever work lol


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Nov 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Spikes posts hardly ever work lol


 Sometimes I see them on my computer, then a few days later they are either a red x or gone completely. Why is that ?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 27, 2004)

if you use a host like image shack it is better than copy and paste and did anyone like the kitten? i think it's so cute.

_



_


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Flex (Nov 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>



I'd let her fuck me.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 3, 2004)

From "Diamonds are Forever", Miss Plenty O'Toole.  (AKA Lana Wood.  Younger sister of Natalie Wood.)


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 23, 2004)

We will NOT let this thread die!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 23, 2004)

More Jenna


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 23, 2004)

Nice tattoo


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 23, 2004)

i love you albob


----------



## Shae (Dec 23, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> More Jenna



Other than that damn leaf in the way.... Nice pic.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 23, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i love you albob



Back at ya' RG.


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 23, 2004)

Ooooooooooooh Gina!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 23, 2004)

sexy_?


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 23, 2004)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Ooooooooooooh Gina!



Is that Gina Gershon?  Yeah, she's hot as hell.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 23, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> sexy_?



I can't tell.  My filters here at work won't let me get there.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 23, 2004)

it's just a music video of _trouble_ by bonnie mckee.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 23, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> oops


What's her name? She's money


----------



## Du (Dec 23, 2004)

I like this one. Alot.  
http://www.public.iastate.edu/~cab2g/images/susan-pic23_jpg.jpg


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 23, 2004)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> What's her name? She's money


Aria Giovanni!  She's my fave


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 23, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Is that Gina Gershon? Yeah, she's hot as hell.


Ya thats Gina Gershon!! MY good , hot doesnt even begin to describe this chick....


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 24, 2004)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Ya thats Gina Gershon!! MY good , hot doesnt even begin to describe this chick....



Oh, I completely agree.  But I figured that if I said, "She's so hot I'd crawl over a mile of broken glass on the desert ground just so I could get to a pay phone and hear her piss in a tin cup", you might think I was a little odd.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 4, 2005)

BUUUUUUUUUUUMP


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 4, 2005)

I LOVE THIS GIRL!!!!


----------



## cappo5150 (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

She is nice


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 4, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

>


she's hot but how does she have two vagina slits?


----------



## cappo5150 (Jan 4, 2005)

wow, had me worried there for a minute. Upon further inspection (zoomed in 400%) it is the crease where the thigh meets the pubic bone.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm sure you hated having to zoom in


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> she's hot but how does she have two vagina slits?


 


ask mino.... trust me.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 6, 2005)

Don't you wish you were right there with them?

Candice
Christy


----------



## Shae (Jan 6, 2005)

See more of my girl, Christy.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Shes so tiny... I would wreck that ass


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 6, 2005)

I havent seen this thread in a long time.
This is a good thread.


----------



## Shae (Jan 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Shes so tiny... I would wreck that ass



Well let me have her then! I promise you can watch.


----------



## vanity (Jan 6, 2005)

whoa.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2005)

welcome vanity.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 6, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I like this one. Alot.


 
I agree!  You've got good taste DU


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 6, 2005)

yesssssssssssss, it turned into a tittie thread


----------



## maniclion (Jan 6, 2005)

Look what I found strolling along the beach today


----------



## maniclion (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Look what I found strolling along the beach today


 
i think it's really sexy when a girl has a gap like that between her legs... no mango jokes...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I agree! You've got good taste DU


especially if you think Luke is sexy.


----------



## Shae (Jan 7, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> especially if you think Luke is sexy.


  Hell yeah!


----------



## Shae (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll have Christy.....

you all can have Trish!


----------



## cappo5150 (Jan 11, 2005)

This is for all you pervs that miss the good ol' college days. The Girls of the ACC


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## ALBOB (Jan 24, 2005)

Hellooooooooo.  Why has this thread been dormant for so long???


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2005)

WHO is that!?  My God..


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> WHO is that!?  My God..



I wish I knew.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2005)

Damn, she is soo perfect.  Look at those eyes too 



			
				ALBOB said:
			
		

> I wish I knew.



Jesus man, what good are you?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## ALBOB (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Stu (Jan 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


 one of englands finest!

 have you seen the video?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2005)

No, but I want to.  Where can I get it?


----------



## Stu (Jan 24, 2005)

kazza, edonkey

 do a search for "katie price"


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 26, 2005)

Yummmmmm.


----------



## Shae (Feb 7, 2005)

To bump this thread to oblivion, here is some pics of my girl and the new WWE diva Playboy Playmate (wich the mag will come in March), Christy Hemme!


----------



## Shae (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 7, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

>


love this pic...


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>



Ever get your cock stuck in somebody ELSE's zipper?


----------



## Shae (Feb 7, 2005)

Trish


----------



## Shae (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Du (Feb 7, 2005)

Shit Pre, good work.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Shit Pre, good work.



They were from my model thread, it didnt last long though


----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 7, 2005)

beautiful


----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2005)

WOW!!!


----------



## Shae (Feb 7, 2005)

Okay, you all win.   Only women I know about is WWE, some movies, and music. Oh how pathetic am I!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 7, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

>


wow.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 7, 2005)

SMACK


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

Premier is my new hero


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 8, 2005)

Wow I made a mistake skipping over this thread so many times.


----------



## Shae (Feb 8, 2005)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Shae (Feb 8, 2005)

Miss Jackie


----------



## Shae (Feb 8, 2005)

Stacy Keibler


----------



## Warren[BigW] (Feb 8, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> hey guys, check this broad out. My homie Mikhal actually knows this chick and referred me to her website. She is super hot and very well built. Mik is so lucky to know her man, gawd damm...


Thats a Fucking man! GROSS DUDE!!!!!!!


----------



## Shae (Feb 9, 2005)

Michelle Branch (who is from Arizona  )


----------



## RoCk79 (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh my god, she was just on one tree hill last night, she didn't look that good last night.  Wow, she is a HOTTIE!!!!!


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 9, 2005)

I never get enough of this pic..


----------



## Shae (Feb 9, 2005)

Amy Weber


----------



## Shae (Feb 10, 2005)

Carmella


----------



## devildog88 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Where are they?*

Ok How cum I can't see any of these pictures?


----------



## Flex (Feb 10, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Carmella


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 10, 2005)

i see them. awesome pics shae! very pretty ladies. keep 'em coming.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 10, 2005)

I want to say you guys have put together a very nice picture show hats off to rockgazer69...thanks


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 10, 2005)

hats off to shae lately... but thanks i'm glad this thread is still kicking n i found a few things for it today.


----------



## Shae (Feb 10, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

>


I bet you did.


----------



## Shae (Feb 10, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Feb 10, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Feb 10, 2005)

Paulina Rubio


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2005)

Paulina is THE shit


----------



## Shae (Feb 10, 2005)

Shakira...now I know some of you guys are kinda hypnotized when she shakes those hips and ass. And yes, I am talking to you Premier.


----------



## vanity (Feb 10, 2005)

akk


----------



## cappo5150 (Feb 10, 2005)

wtf vanity, you just killed it.


----------



## Shae (Feb 10, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> wtf vanity, you just killed it.


Great minds think alike.


----------



## Shae (Feb 10, 2005)

~bump~


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 10, 2005)

hey leave him alone it was only a test lol he's helping me solve imageshack trouble


----------



## Shae (Feb 10, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hey leave him alone it was only a test lol he's helping me solve imageshack trouble


Oh realy.


----------



## Shae (Feb 10, 2005)

~bump~


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2005)

WOW   More of catlady please


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 10, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> akk


kiss me  akk.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> WOW   More of catlady please


 the rest are too naughty.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2005)

PM me the link then 

God.. with that second pose, she could 'really' watch you fuck her


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 10, 2005)

you might want to sit down for the next one


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting

 i don't have the link but i did a google search for_ fetish_


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 10, 2005)

um i was looking for shoes.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 10, 2005)

akk.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 10, 2005)

hmmm wonder where premier went lol. www.perfectflex.com ?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 10, 2005)

*hey rock!*

Hey, I have been lurking around here for a while, and been posting about 2 weeks, and I have to say, the thread you started here is awsome....I am also not into..um..."mangos"  but just seeing some of these ladies physiques is so inspiring...and my husband thougth they were uh.. ..."inspiring" also...lmao....keep up the great work!!!BILLIE


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2005)

thanks Billie. nice to see more ladies in here.


----------



## Flex (Feb 11, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


----------



## Shae (Feb 11, 2005)

Gail Kim


----------



## Shae (Feb 11, 2005)

Christina Milian


----------



## Shae (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 11, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

>


OH My..my my my my my...Daaaaymnnnn! thats too much Jlo for my mind to process...She s beyond hot!


----------



## Shae (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Feb 13, 2005)

Please be kind ya'll. She's a youngin.


----------



## Shae (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Feb 14, 2005)

More Shakira


----------



## Shae (Feb 14, 2005)

More Paulina Rubio


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 15, 2005)

i love this pic....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>




Now there's a pinup girl


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 15, 2005)

chess anyone?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 15, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Gail Kim





SHAE?  How did you know


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 15, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> chess anyone?




OMG.  It's going to be a LONG nite.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 15, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> OH My..my my my my my...Daaaaymnnnn! thats too much Jlo for my mind to process...She s beyond hot!




we have similar tastes


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)

*Nice lady*


----------



## Shae (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)

Yea, she was posted before, but deserved a bump!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)

Shae, find some of Anna Kournicova


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## onamission (Feb 17, 2005)

Is that someone who posts here? before I make my next comment.


----------



## Shae (Feb 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Shae, find some of Anna Kournicova


Shit!  I knew I forgot someone!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)

onamission said:
			
		

> Is that someone who posts here? before I make my next comment.



My post?  No, she doesnt, why?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2005)

Kim Dolan


----------



## Shae (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## Vince2005 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Mila Kunis*

Heres are some pictures of Mila Kunis shes so beautiful.I had to attach the pics because they weren't working.


----------



## ericnb_98 (Feb 21, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Lucky you guys I'm home now with access to pics


----------



## ericnb_98 (Feb 21, 2005)

Kari


----------



## ericnb_98 (Feb 21, 2005)

Vida


----------



## Chain Link (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Mar 2, 2005)

And for Premier:


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 2, 2005)

Vince2005 said:
			
		

> Heres are some pictures of Mila Kunis shes so beautiful.I had to attach the pics because they weren't working.


american psyco 2 babe, yeah she well fine kinda homocidal but fine


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2005)

mmm booty..


----------



## Yunier (Mar 2, 2005)

hmmm


----------



## Yunier (Mar 2, 2005)

This is whats all about boys...























I like my spanish women like I like my protein shakes, THICK.


----------



## onamission (Mar 2, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> This is whats all about boys...
> I like my spanish women like I like my protein shakes, THICK.


 
Yessir


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> mmm booty..


.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> hmmm




:drool:


----------



## Shae (Mar 8, 2005)

Christy Hemme and others


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 9, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Christy Hemme and others



OK, I've said it before and I'll say it again, POST THE DAMN PICS!!!  Some of us poor working stiffs have firewalls and can't access these links.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 9, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


  Now theres a nice one


----------



## Shae (Mar 9, 2005)

Can't get the pics up Albob.   Keeps putting up red Xs. And if I even do a google pic search on her Playboy pics, it won't be there.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 9, 2005)

Chain Link said:
			
		

>




girlfriend??


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>



this is a KILLER tattoo ... I'm going to send this one to Mrs.NT and she what she thinks ...


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Can't get the pics up Albob.   Keeps putting up red Xs. And if I even do a google pic search on her Playboy pics, it won't be there.



Oh well, thanks for trying.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> More Paulina Rubio



that girl needs to eat more.


----------



## Shae (Mar 15, 2005)

Since Albob wantid to see Christy...


----------



## Shae (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow, she's stunning.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

After seeing her orgasm Im infatuated.. thanks a lot Shae


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

This picture.. LOUD


----------



## Shae (Mar 15, 2005)

Time for a bump for this lady!


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 15, 2005)

trish looks like a porn star.


----------



## COVENTRY (Mar 16, 2005)

i don't have any pics but i love charisma carpenter and krista allen


----------



## Vince2005 (Mar 17, 2005)

Here are some pictures of the beautiful Rachel Stevens


----------



## Shae (Mar 17, 2005)

Jessica Alba


----------



## Shae (Mar 17, 2005)

Jessica Simpson


----------



## Shae (Mar 17, 2005)

Who remembers these lesbians?


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

holly molly


----------



## Shae (Mar 17, 2005)

More T.A.T.U.


----------



## Firefightr_Babe (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah um.....  There's one that might have me dabbling in the realm of bi-curious. 

"I'm not a lesbian. I've played in the minors, but never went pro." - Coyote Ugly


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 17, 2005)

Firefightr_Babe said:
			
		

> Yeah um.....  There's one that might have me dabbling in the realm of bi-curious.
> 
> "I'm not a lesbian. I've played in the minors, but never went pro." - Coyote Ugly



Mrs.NT said the same thing ...


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow  Christy looks AWESOME here ...


----------



## Firefightr_Babe (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey, you only live once.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2005)

Firefightr_Babe said:
			
		

> Hey, you only live once.



you are so very very correct


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 20, 2005)

*these ladies are awsome!*

How's this for motivations??


----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2005)

Kelly Hu


----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 22, 2005)

OMG..jennifer aniston is breathtaking in that first pic...amazing!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 27, 2005)

*a few more...*

here are a few..


----------



## Shae (Mar 28, 2005)

The newest member of 50 Cent's G-Unit family


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 28, 2005)

some of those pictures aren't the best, but I did caught a Spring Break program with 50 Cents in Cancun with Olivia on the show - she looked hot!  

Is she a g/f of 50s'?


----------



## Shae (Apr 4, 2005)

Joy Giovanni


----------



## Shae (Apr 4, 2005)

Dawn Marie


----------



## Shae (Apr 4, 2005)

Candice Michelle - I met her at WWE Road to Wrestlmania on March 26th. She seems like a pretty cool chick.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 4, 2005)

did she let you feel her boobies?


----------



## Shae (Apr 4, 2005)

^


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

Did you touch her mango too?  Was it nice?  Details!


----------



## Shae (Apr 4, 2005)

Just got close enogh for a hug. Even if I did, my dad would of shit his pants.


----------



## Shae (Apr 4, 2005)

Michelle Mccool


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

More.. BIGGER pics of candice please..


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

http://pictureshq.net/candice_michelle


----------



## Shae (Apr 5, 2005)

^


----------



## Shae (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 6, 2005)

*more...*

a few more...


----------



## Shae (Apr 6, 2005)

Thalia


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 7, 2005)

More Thalia...


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 7, 2005)

Shae and b_reed, you two are doing great.  But I feel I need to point out a bit of a faux pas on your part.  If you'll read the title of this thread you'll notice that it's SUPPOSED to contain nudity.  Please corect this situation as soon as possible.  Thanks.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 7, 2005)

*...lets try this again...*

since my last post was a red x...I will post again...

I'm not even sure how this bikini top works...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 7, 2005)

*For Albob!!!*

HEY ALBOB!!!!!!!!!!These are pictures of a fitness model named Billie (um..not me...the name is a coincidence)


----------



## Rissole (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## ALBOB (Apr 8, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> HEY ALBOB!!!!!!!!!!These are pictures of a fitness model named Billie (um..not me...the name is a coincidence)



That OK, this is how I'll picture you from now on.


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> If you'll read the title of this thread you'll notice that it's SUPPOSED to contain nudity.



Gee, I dunno.....  lets see what I have.........um, heres the boobies......






Now lets see if we can post some pussys














































































































































































































































































































 Oh, I love to dish it out!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 8, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Oh, I love to dish it out!!!



Yet you claim to still be a virgin?


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Yet you claim to still be a virgin?


  



Slam people. Jokes. Make fun. Ever heard of it? Notice I make fun of Rockgazer and Vieope.





Just making sure you are comprehending what I'm saying.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 8, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Slam people. Jokes. Make fun. Ever heard of it? Notice I make fun of Rockgazer and Vieope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comprehending just fine my dear.  And twisting it to suit my own form of slamming, joking and making fun of people.


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Comprehending just fine my dear.  And twisting it to suit my own form of slamming, joking and making fun of people.


Flex? What kind of weaponry should I use to kill the senile old fart?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 8, 2005)

wow. that was a long post.


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> wow. that was a long post.


Wiseass.  And Flex, you did not answer my question for weapon of choice to kill ALBOB.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 8, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Flex, you did not answer my question for weapon of choice to kill ALBOB.



That's because he didn't know you were talking about me.  He thought you were talking about some old fart.  

P.S.  You can't kill me.  I've been through every disaster in the Bible and I'm still kicking, so don't even try.


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> P.S.  You can't kill me.  I've been through every disaster in the Bible and I'm still kicking, so don't even try.




 Only way to find out.  Evryone, look at this part of the forum in about 24 hours. I'm gonna do a little reserch on ways to kill.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2005)

Albob is supposed to be old. the time honored traditional "fucked to death by a horny virgin" is my recomendation. 


















































 Albob, you can thank me later.


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

^ Dude, thats just wrong.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2005)

nuh uh.


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

Okay, lets get back to T&A.


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

Time to give Carmella a ~BUMP~


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

Britney Murphy


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

Tyra Banks


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

Got ass?


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2005)

Why has RG stopped posting pics?? hers were the best!!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2005)

thanks but i was thinking shae's posting some pretty hot stuff. i did have it in mind to post this tho to thank shae for all her hard work. i think we might have to bring mousies thread back or the guys will kill me for posting men in here.


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> thanks but i was thinking shae's posting some pretty hot stuff. i did have it in mind to post this tho to thank shae for all her hard work.



*sounding like one of The Little Rascals* Aw shucks! You didn't have to do that.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2005)

I agree...Shae is awsome!!


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I agree...Shae is awsome!!


Wheres that blush smily when I need it.


----------



## Shae (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## ALBOB (Apr 11, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Albob is supposed to be old. the time honored traditional "fucked to death by a horny virgin" is my recomendation.
> 
> Albob, you can thank me later.



Oh thank-you, thank-you, thank-you!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 13, 2005)

Time to take back control.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice girls are nice


----------



## Shae (Apr 13, 2005)

Ever thought of banging a school girl?


----------



## Shae (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 13, 2005)

*nice one Shae!*

Shae has been doin all the work in here...for a second I thought albob was on a roll..but NOPE!!


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Apr 14, 2005)

Shae you are so much more than bi-curious.  You are straight up gay honey, not that there is anything wrong with that


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 14, 2005)

I like Anetta Keys


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 14, 2005)

One more good one...


----------



## Shae (Apr 14, 2005)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> Shae you are so much more than bi-curious.  You are straight up gay honey, not that there is anything wrong with that


  

Gazer's Guys 


I rest my case.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 14, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> I rest my case.



Hey Shae ... if it helps, Mrs. NT drags me to the female strippers  ... and as far as I know  she's still married to me and I see her every night.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Gazer's Guys
> 
> 
> I rest my case.


 wait are you bi-curious or guy-curious? 









 teasing....


----------



## Shae (Apr 14, 2005)

^


----------



## devildog88 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ok i am an idiot....................How do you post pics in here?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 15, 2005)

1st the image needs to be saved to your pc. put your cursor over the pic right click. select save image by using a  left click. this will allow you to save the imagew to a folder on your pc . then go here http://imageshack.us/index3.php hit browse. it will allow you to select the folder you want from your pc then you select the image you want to post and hit open then hit host it. wait a few seconds and a new window will come up copy the hotlink to forums one info and paste that in your reply window on gazer's girlies.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 15, 2005)

your results should look something like this


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 15, 2005)

or this


----------



## LW83 (Apr 15, 2005)

WOW.  RG knows how to pick em


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 15, 2005)

yes i do don't i


----------



## LW83 (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 15, 2005)

Anyone seen PreMier? Lemme see if I can reel em back.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## LW83 (Apr 16, 2005)

Those magazine covers make me 'hungry'


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2005)

they are lovely girls aren't they.


----------



## LW83 (Apr 16, 2005)

May I have one?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2005)

you, my dear, may have them all. a gift. met-art


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 16, 2005)

OMG!!!   Awesome thread!  

Yum  cakes and PIES


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2005)

thank you. a lot of dedicated posters have made this thread stand the test of time.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2005)

rockgazer69                   356
PreMier                   179
Shae                   130
Johnnny                   92
Pitboss                   81                           
gr81                   68                           
ALBOB                   66                           
Spitfire                   37                           
naturaltan                   33                           
myCATpowerlifts                   33                           
BigBallaGA                   31
Muscle_Girl                   31                           
Var                   31                           
supertech                   30                           
Robert DiMaggio                   21                           
Sapphire                   19                           
OceanDude                   17                           
cappo5150                   12                           
Luke9583                   12                           
maniclion                   12                           
b_reed23                   12                           
Crono1000                   10                           
david                   9                           
KataMaStEr                   8
Randy                   7                           
redspy                   7                           
LW83                   5                           
djrx06                   5                           
crazy_enough                   4                           
Hanz29                   4                           
SPIKE1257                   4                           
Chain Link                   4                           
ericnb_98                   3                           
tomas101                   3                           
Flex                   3                           
BigKev75                   3                           
Goodfella9783                   3                           
BUSTINOUT                   3                           
ihateschoolmt                   3                           
MadGaz                   2                           
Firefightr_Babe                   2
curtis                   2                           
devildog88                   2                           
RoCk79                   2
onamission                   2                           
du510                   2                           
Mudge                   2                           
mousie                   2                           
vanity                   2                           
Rocco32                   2                           
CaptainDeadlift                   2                           
stu21Ldn                   2                           
Yunier                   2                           
Vince2005                   2                           
MXQdRacer                   2                           
Michael D                   2                           
gococksDJS                   1                           
BritChick                   1                           
derekisdman                   1                           
buff_tat2d_chic                   1                           
Warren[BigW]                   1                           
rockcrest                   1                           
Rissole                   1                           
COVENTRY                   1                           
seven11                   1                           
Beef Jerky                   1                           
lilguy_bigdream                   1                           
greekblondechic                   1                           
oaktownboy                   1                           
Trap-isaurus                   1                           
MTN WARRIOR                   1                           
sgtneo                   1                           
Maynard Keenan                   1                           
lrod                   1​


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2005)

wow!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 16, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Hey Shae ... if it helps, Mrs. NT drags me to the female strippers  ... and as far as I know  she's still married to me and I see her every night.



A'tta girl Mrs. NT...oh, hi ya gorgeous!   


...and some how I doubt she has to 'drag' you. lmfao


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 16, 2005)

I am a Pamela faaannnnaaaaattiiiccc....oh...she makes me weak in the knees.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 16, 2005)

This is probably my most favorite pic in the whole entire world....Mmmmm.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Apr 17, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> wow!


hahaha Shae still hasnt cought me


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 17, 2005)

premier 180.


----------



## Shae (Apr 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> hahaha Shae still hasnt cought me


  Fine, don't say thank you for the Vida ass pics I posted for you. How bout I give ya these.......  









 I'm kiddin dude. I'm kidding.


----------



## Shae (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 18, 2005)

The Pussycat Dolls


----------



## Shae (Apr 18, 2005)

more Pussycat Dolls


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2005)

i told my 7yr old son brittney spears is pregnant. he said 
 "GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRR!!!! Who did this? Now there goes marrying her."


----------



## Shae (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## ALBOB (Apr 18, 2005)

Aria Giovanni - For those of you who like an Italian dish once in a while.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 19, 2005)

Natasha Henstridge


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 19, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> rockgazer69                   356
> PreMier                   179
> Shae                   130
> Johnnny                   92
> ...


good thing that's not a list of how many times each person's clicked this thread.  I'd be much higher on that list


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 19, 2005)

oh but there is. and there is a tiny little hidden camera on your ceiling. look up and to the left. we all report back to tit. she pays us.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey, enough with the banter.  This thread is for pictures.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 19, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>



I am thinking about getting this pic tattoed ... it is a great pic!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 19, 2005)

yep. the look on her face is nice. i know that feeling.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 19, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> yep. the look on her face is nice. i know that feeling.



The feeling of having a pawn stuck up your ass???


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 20, 2005)

Who here hasn't fantasized about Wonder Woman?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 20, 2005)

I sure wouldn't mind being the demon inside her.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> The feeling of having a pawn stuck up your ass???


 not a pawn exactly.....


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 20, 2005)

I don't know who Karen is, but I'd sure like to get to know her better.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 20, 2005)

More Karen


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 20, 2005)

Janna


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 20, 2005)

Victoria


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2005)

are there vintage pics? er old ones?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 20, 2005)

Random spanking material


----------



## Shae (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## naturaltan (Apr 20, 2005)

OMFG ... that is a great find Shae!!!  A.M. rocks my world!!


----------



## Shae (Apr 20, 2005)

Who didn't have breakfast yet?


----------



## Shae (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 20, 2005)

~BUMP~


----------



## Shae (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## ALBOB (Apr 20, 2005)

Monique


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 20, 2005)

Niki


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 20, 2005)

Yana-Darilli  (Think that water's cold?)


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 20, 2005)

And the ultimate - Tylene Buck


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 20, 2005)

Whew, I need a cigarette.


----------



## Shae (Apr 22, 2005)

Naomi Campbell


----------



## Shae (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 22, 2005)

More Pam


----------



## Shae (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## ALBOB (Apr 22, 2005)

Naomi needs to eat something.  But Pammy, as usual, is tasty.


----------



## Shae (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 22, 2005)

Carmen Electra




(hope I don't get flamed for this. I'm doing you guys a favor and posting girlie pics.  )


----------



## Shae (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 22, 2005)

I think PreMier tried to rip off her bottom part of her bakini.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh my dear God.  Who is that and where can I get some more of her?!?!?


----------



## Shae (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## ALBOB (Apr 22, 2005)

The chick's as dumb as a box of rocks, but she sure ain't ugly.


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 28, 2005)

!! Bump !!

(I needed a fix)


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> I think PreMier tried to rip off her bottom part of her bakini.



Bet her ass I did!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Oh my dear God.  Who is that and where can I get some more of her?!?!?



Its Carmen Electra


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 16, 2005)

bump. see hank this is how it's done.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I was wondering when someone was going to refresh this thread, maybe I can post some pics tomorrow night when I have more time


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2005)

that'd be great


----------



## Shae (Jul 20, 2005)

I thought this is gonna be up and running again! 
Oh well, up to me to do it...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 21, 2005)

devil dog was asking about this thread so bump. get posting guys, n miss shae.


----------



## devildog88 (Sep 21, 2005)

Little wing you are my hero!  I am lookin gfor your pics in here as well!!!


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 21, 2005)

this thread is making me dribble


I hate seeing sexy ladies becuase i can't be with them 

I miss my gf 


Hey, i don't find Anastacia pretty - she is quite hrmm masculine?


----------



## cappo5150 (Sep 21, 2005)

I'd bang her.


----------



## Shae (Sep 21, 2005)

Lets give this lady a bump!!


----------



## Shae (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2005)

I love her.  Like really love..


----------



## DOMS (Sep 22, 2005)

.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 22, 2005)

.


----------



## Shae (Sep 22, 2005)

PreMier fell in love with her ever since I posted a commercial of her faking an orgasm.


----------



## Shae (Sep 22, 2005)

More Christy!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 22, 2005)

i need those blue shorts! there are some fine clothes in this thread


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 23, 2005)

Billie, who is that?


----------



## Shae (Sep 23, 2005)

That is Eva Mendes. Only movie I know she is in is Hitch with Will Smith.


----------



## Shae (Sep 23, 2005)

More Eva


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 23, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> That is Eva Mendes. Only movie I know she is in is Hitch with Will Smith.


Who is the chick that was in the siamese twin movie with Matt Damon????


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 23, 2005)

NEVERMIND

"Stuck on You"


----------



## Shae (Sep 23, 2005)

DAMN!    Thats right! She also stared in that movie!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 23, 2005)

Excuse me people!

  I believe this is the _"Gazer's Girlies *(contains nudity)*"_ thread and I've seen no nudity for serveral pages!

  Come on people, pick it up!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 23, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Excuse me people!
> 
> I believe this is the _"Gazer's Girlies *(contains nudity)*"_ thread and I've seen no nudity for serveral pages!
> 
> Come on people, pick it up!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 23, 2005)

.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 23, 2005)

Eva Mendes was also in 2fast 2furious


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hilary Swank









Autumn ....I don't know her last name


----------



## GFR (Sep 26, 2005)

.


----------



## GFR (Sep 26, 2005)

.


----------



## devildog88 (Sep 27, 2005)

Common.   Still Looking for that nudity thang!   Help a fella out here!


----------



## devildog88 (Sep 27, 2005)

How about a self portrait of Mino.......Come on we all need a little adventure in our life!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice tits


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 3, 2005)

devildog...is this better??


----------



## devildog88 (Oct 3, 2005)

All I see are red X's  I am so depressed about the whole deal!


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 25, 2005)

what?  How dare you guys let this thread die!  2 months and not a single post!  not even a smilie?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2005)

wow, we posted a lot of good pics in this thread!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 25, 2005)

Hey Rob, would it be ok to post the naughty pictures if we keep it in this thread?


----------



## Nachez (Dec 25, 2005)

*daaaaaaaaaayummmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				Little Wing said:
			
		

>


damn that bitch would make me squirt


----------



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2005)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Hey Rob, would it be ok to post the naughty pictures if we keep it in this thread?


 
no porn!


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 25, 2005)

define porn


----------



## DOMS (Dec 25, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> no porn!


"Not a fan of the ladies, are you Trebek?"


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 25, 2005)

DOMS said:
			
		

> "Not a fan of the ladies, are you Trebek?"


classic


----------



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> define porn


 
Let me put it this way, the nudity in this thread is fine, so look at all of the pics and define porn yourself.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 25, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Let me put it this way, the nudity in this thread is fine, so look at all of the pics and define porn yourself.



sorry if my post was taken wrong. it was really meant more of as a joke than a real question. i guess i have a rep more of as a radical conservative when i really consider myself more of a moderate


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> sorry if my post was taken wrong. it was really meant more of as a joke than a real question. i guess i have a rep more of as a radical conservative when i really consider myself more of a moderate


*Banned for talking back to Rob*


----------



## musclepump (Dec 25, 2005)

She looks like a stalker.


----------



## Super Hulk (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## musclepump (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

>


----------



## Super Hulk (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## musclepump (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## musclepump (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## musclepump (Dec 25, 2005)

Took these from another thread, but they so needed to be here...


----------



## Super Hulk (Dec 25, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> That is just SO not what I consider attractive. It is a very pretty woman that has destroyed her body by becoming a freak show.



would you have a girl friend who could bench 500 pounds ?


----------



## Super Hulk (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## musclepump (Dec 25, 2005)

There SHOULD be an adult section... indeed


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2005)

there is, I just have it closed.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 26, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> there is, I just have it closed.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 26, 2005)

I look in there sometimes still


----------



## PreMier (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## musclepump (Dec 26, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> there is, I just have it closed.



Open open open...


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 26, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>



That's the spirit Billie


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


 
what the hell is that?


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 26, 2005)

hot?


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 26, 2005)

Jesus forgive me of my sins...


----------



## MyK (Dec 26, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> what the hell is that?



some dirty dirty porn.


*BAN HIM*


----------



## Super Hulk (Dec 27, 2005)

> http://www.kindgirls.com/gal4815/susana_spears/susana_spears_8.jpg


i had to hit repy to see what the link was...






and 

i waved back...


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2005)

This thread is still a going..............




and that is good


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 27, 2005)

Porn on IM - 




And who is Gazer?


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Porn on IM -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She is under another name


----------



## DOMS (Dec 27, 2005)

Little Wing used to be Rockgazer69.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2005)

yep this thread is my baby.


----------



## musclepump (Dec 27, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> yep this thread is my baby.



Why the new name?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 27, 2005)

I thought the new rules said we couldn't post these kinds of pics anymore???


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 27, 2005)

i think he's saying nudity is ok as long as it's not pornographic (sex oriented).  He knows what would happen if he took boobies away from us.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 27, 2005)

Don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 27, 2005)

okay...so as long as there aren't 2 people boinking..it's okay?


----------



## Super Hulk (Dec 27, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> okay...so as long as there aren't 2 people boinking..it's okay?



*soft porn is ok*


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Happy New Year!!*


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 31, 2005)

...HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2005)

ATTN: MODS

Please never delete this thread!


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2005)

unless crono posts something in here !


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 31, 2005)

david said:
			
		

> unless crono posts something in here !


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 31, 2005)

Here are a couple that I like.  Sorry, no nudes here, since I'm on a gov't computer.  Maybe next month, when I get home, I'll post some from my own computer.


----------



## Shae (Dec 31, 2005)

^ I met Candice before. She's a cool chick!

Feel bad that Christy got let go. She's cool too.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 1, 2006)

Yea, I was pretty pissed that they went to Afghanistan instead of Iraq this year, with me being in Iraq and all.  Especially since Candice went.  I'm quite  fond of her.     I couldn't figure out why they canned Christy, she was a great ticket seller and was vastly improving her in-ring work.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## dougnukem (Jan 2, 2006)

Some good views of one of my favorite ladies...Jessica Alba.  Enjoy!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2006)

Keri Wuhrer.


----------



## carlito cool (Jan 2, 2006)

Thank you obi-wan  I'm done with the porn       now dose any1 have a smoke


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 2, 2006)

Alba is very pretty.....but she is soooooo skinny!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Super Hulk (Jan 2, 2006)

this desnt look real !!!


>


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Alba is very pretty.....but she is soooooo skinny!



But that's what is so crazy.  She is skinny, but she still has an amazing ass!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 3, 2006)

yea...she definatly stays in shape, I will give her that


----------



## punch (Jan 8, 2006)

Jaime Pressly....grrrr


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 29, 2006)

been a while since anyone posted in here.....


----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2006)

A chick who posts pic of gorgeous nude women.

That's so hot.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 30, 2006)

nice shoes.


----------



## dschneid (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## dschneid (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## dschneid (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2006)

I am to please


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 19, 2006)

so......due to the new rules, we arent' allowed to post in here anymore??


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 19, 2006)

nudity is still allowed in here as long as it is like the thread has been so far and not porn.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 20, 2006)

alrighty then...if no one cares I will post some more pics that I found...


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## ZECH (Feb 20, 2006)

Wow! Makes my tongue hard!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 20, 2006)

damn red X....


----------



## Shae (Mar 9, 2006)

Well, lets bump this shit. Guess who has a Playboy mag out?  Enjoy.


----------



## MyK (Apr 23, 2006)

bump


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> bump



you would!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 24, 2006)

bumping is not allowed...only posting of more pics!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 24, 2006)

I love you.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 24, 2006)

she has some great legs!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 25, 2006)

*Marketa Belonoha* 
Here's a few more......


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 25, 2006)

ok i see red x's with properties that lead me to met art or sexy n funny in posts 1663, 1664, 1669 &1670 ???


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 25, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> ok i see red x's with properties that lead me to met art or sexy n funny in posts 1663, 1664, 1669 &1670 ???


I'll fix it.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2006)

http://img24.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc118&image=bf6_1984_11.jpg


----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (May 7, 2006)

I saw a cute girl at the gym today - :bounce:


----------



## b_reed23 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


 
the pic on the left


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> the pic on the left








Is that you?


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2006)

no, i wish, but my ribcage is prominent too so i kinda like the look.





n that pic could inspire some more dedication to that area for sure.


----------



## Super Hulk (May 21, 2006)

*all these pics are gross go repent and cleanse yourselves*


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> *all these pics are gross go repent and cleanse yourselves*


Print them and take them to the bathroom, or try her other gazer thread here.


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2006)

^ lmfao i had no idea what thread you meant.


----------



## lnvanry (May 21, 2006)

thanx min0...keep up the good work


----------



## b_reed23 (May 21, 2006)

that girl almost looks anorexic with boob implants


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> that girl almost looks anorexic with boob implants


Could it be a photoshop?


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> thanx min0...keep up the good work


Will bring more.


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> ^ lmfao i had no idea what thread you meant.


You forgot.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 21, 2006)

your doing awsome by the way Mino   I just didn't like that one particular girl


----------



## lnvanry (May 21, 2006)

I give her a 20 out of 10!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## kenwood (May 21, 2006)

cant see the pics****


----------



## b_reed23 (May 21, 2006)

really?? I can see them...hmm...try right clicking and hitting properties, then copy and paste them into your browser


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (May 21, 2006)

I wonder why they show up as red X?? Can we not show boobies anymore?


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (May 21, 2006)

Mino...what am I doing wrong?  Can u see the pics?


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)

http://www.imagebeaver.com/view.php?mode=gallery&g=4030&photo=11


----------



## kenwood (May 21, 2006)

I Can See Now!


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Mino...what am I doing wrong? Can u see the pics?


When I right click them I get this.


> *Forbidden*
> 
> *You don't have permission to access /INSIDE/tc/Dec/kc/01/kctiger042.JPG on this server. *
> 
> ...





That usually means you are right click coping directly from that site, some sites allow that others won't, especially paysights.


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> I Can See Now!


 
How?


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)

*Playboy Girls*



 

*Hi! My name is Aliya Wolf. *
Come on in to Playboy Plus and see all my pictorials that I did with Playboy, plus exclusive videos of me! 
*You won't want to miss it!* 






Name: Aliya Wolf
Bust: 34 
Waidt: 24
Hips: 35
Height: 5'7"
Weight: 120lbs
Birthplace: Stephenville, Texas 
Tun-ons: People who have positive attitudes, and being kissed on the back of my neck and behind my knee. 
Turnoffs: People who are rude, selfish, or overly aggressive, and bad breath.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 21, 2006)

the girl in the cowboy hat is cute...who is she?


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> the girl in the cowboy hat is cute...who is she?


 
They call her Stormy, that's all I know about her.
She is cute.


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)

*Hi! My name is Buffy Tyler. *
Come on in to Playboy Plus and see all my pictorials that I did with Playboy, plus exclusive videos of me! 
*You won't want to miss it!* 





Name: Buffy Tyler
Bust: 36D
Waidt: 24
Hips: 34
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 107lbs
Birthplace: Fredericksburg, Texas 
Tun-ons: Confidence, a good kisser, dark hair with light eyes, a man with style and BIG trucks! 
Turnoffs: Insecurity, manipulators and people who try to be someone they're not.


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)

*Hi! My name is Holly Joan Hart. *
Come on in to Playboy Plus and see all my pictorials that I did with Playboy, plus exclusive videos of me! You won't want to miss it! 



*Name:* Holly Joan Hart
*Bust:* 34"B 
*Waist:* 23"
*Hips:* 34"
*Height:* 5'7"
*Weight:* 125lbs
*Birthplace:* Fort Hood, Texas USA 
*Turn-ons:* Deep voices, foreign accents, fun dates, guys with the innocence of 1st graders. 
*Turnoffs:* Cocky men, loud noises, dishonesty.


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)

*Guess these stars.*


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 22, 2006)

Great tits on that Holly chick.


----------



## devildog88 (May 22, 2006)

Man, am I glad to see this thread back!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 22, 2006)

I hate skinny bean pole chicks that think they are so hot
as soon as they get a set of big fake boobs...

They dont workout or diet and look like TITS ON A STICK!

Fitness hotties please

I want to see ass I can bounce a quarter off of!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2006)

have you seen my gallery????

just kiddin ya


----------



## Little Wing (May 22, 2006)

great answer b. reed


----------



## lnvanry (May 22, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I hate skinny bean pole chicks that think they are so hot
> as soon as they get a set of big fake boobs...
> 
> They dont workout or diet and look like TITS ON A STICK!
> ...



I love them all


----------



## min0 lee (May 25, 2006)




----------



## GFR (May 25, 2006)

This thread needs more fat girls.


----------



## min0 lee (May 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> This thread needs more fat girls.


Coming right up.


----------



## min0 lee (May 25, 2006)

Thick, not fat.


----------



## min0 lee (May 25, 2006)




----------



## GFR (May 25, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Thick, not fat.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2006)

what happened to all the pics that you and I posted the other night Mino????


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 25, 2006)

This pic was banned from another thread!?!?
Only after_ I_ had added the text bubble to it...

It was posted _AND_ quoted twice before by other IM members (the exact same picture)
But those pics were not banned....

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/sh...7&postcount=18

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/sh...9&postcount=64



Does anyone even see any nudity in this picture?
Is anyone _SERIOUSLY _offended by the added text?

"RIDICULOUS!" -


----------



## kenwood (May 26, 2006)

nope


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> what happened to all the pics that you and I posted the other night Mino????


I can still see them.


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


 I know your taste, you like the big mamasitas....and the big papis.


----------



## david (May 26, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Thick, not fat.



Holy Crap!!  She is not fat or thick.  She's perfect!!!!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2006)

david said:
			
		

> Holy Crap!! She is not fat or thick. She's perfect!!!!!!!


Some people call that fat...go figure.
Oh...and by the way....she's Mexican.


----------



## GFR (May 26, 2006)

cist





			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> Some people call that fat...go figure.
> Oh...and by the way....she's Mexican.


Racist


----------



## GFR (May 26, 2006)

david said:
			
		

> Holy Crap!!  She is not fat or thick.  She's perfect!!!!!!!


Most men in America have been conditioned to like women with the ass of a 10 year old boy, no pubic hair and disgusting big fake  tupperware tits. Thank mother natuire for real women.


----------



## topolo (May 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Most men in America have been conditioned to like women with the ass of a 10 year old boy, no pubic hair and disgusting big fake  tupperware tits. Thank mother natuire for real women.



I like tupperware


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> cistRacist


Cracker.


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> I like tupperware


 What about the 10 year old boy with no pubic hair ?


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Most men in America have been conditioned to like women with the ass of a 10 year old boy, no pubic hair and disgusting big fake tupperware tits. Thank mother natuire for real women.


I agree with you....only this time.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 28, 2006)

david said:
			
		

> Holy Crap!!  She is not fat or thick.  She's perfect!!!!!!!


Only if she's 4'11" -


----------



## Steele20 (May 28, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Most men in America have been conditioned to like women with the ass of a 10 year old boy, no pubic hair and disgusting big fake  tupperware tits. Thank mother natuire for real women.



Sounds like me


----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> Sounds like me


Sicko!


----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)

http://www.imagebeaver.com/view.php?mode=gallery&g=6236&photo=5 

 http://www.imagebeaver.com/view.php?mode=gallery&g=6236&photo=7


----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)

*Centerfolds '53 - '05*


----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)

http://www.imagebeaver.com/view.php?mode=gallery&g=6245&photo=3 

 

 

 

 

 http://www.imagebeaver.com/view.php?mode=gallery&g=6245&photo=9


----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)

http://www.imagebeaver.com/view.php?mode=gallery&g=6247&photo=8


----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Tough Old Man (May 28, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


Which one is you Min0


----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Which one is you Min0


----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2006)

mino is gaining on me w 105 posts in here. i have 388.


----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)

I am way behind, I never realized Premier had so many post here.


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2006)

if you were posting those 1 at a time tho you'd be ahead or getting there.


----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)

http://www.imagebeaver.com/view.php?mode=gallery&g=6314&photo=1 

 http://www.imagebeaver.com/view.php?mode=gallery&g=6314&photo=3 http://www.imagebeaver.com/view.php?mode=gallery&g=6314&photo=4 http://www.imagebeaver.com/view.php?mode=gallery&g=6314&photo=5


----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> if you were posting those 1 at a time tho you'd be ahead or getting there.


True, I just have so many


----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## GFR (May 28, 2006)




----------



## GFR (May 28, 2006)




----------



## GFR (May 28, 2006)




----------



## GFR (May 28, 2006)




----------



## GFR (May 28, 2006)




----------



## GFR (May 28, 2006)




----------



## GFR (May 28, 2006)




----------



## GFR (May 28, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (May 28, 2006)

Did we run out of playmate pics?


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Did we run out of playmate pics?


There's more, I just got tired.


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)

*Click on images for a better and larger view.*


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)

*Raquel Gibson*


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (May 29, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> There's more, I just got tired.


Well, get with it...

Theres a hot redhead that came out in 02' 03' or maybe even 04'
and I can't remember her name - 

(And yes, I am too lazy to look it up)


----------



## GFR (May 29, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Well, get with it...
> 
> Theres a hot redhead that came out in 02' 03' or maybe even 04'
> and I can't remember her name -
> ...


I think you have a porn addiction


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)

http://www.imagebeaver.com/view.php?mode=gallery&g=6575&photo=9


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)

http://www.imagebeaver.com/view.php?mode=gallery&g=6542&photo=9 http://www.imagebeaver.com/view.php?mode=gallery&g=6542&photo=10 http://www.imagebeaver.com/view.php?mode=gallery&g=6542&photo=11 http://www.imagebeaver.com/view.php?mode=gallery&g=6542&photo=12 

 http://www.imagebeaver.com/view.php?mode=gallery&g=6542&photo=14


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)

*Back to the centerfolds*


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)

http://img125.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc1&image=460074T0295b.jpg


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)

http://img126.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc253&image=d02074T0318b.jpg 

 

 

 http://img102.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc12&image=841074T0322b.jpg


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)

http://img16.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc270&image=3d1074T4279b.1.jpg


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (May 29, 2006)

THATS HER!!!!

OMG -


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)

*Katie Price*



 

 





 

 

 





 

 

 http://img33.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc129&image=552_2000_12.jpg


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> THATS HER!!!!
> 
> OMG -


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)

http://img40.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc286&image=adb_beach11.jpg 

 http://img40.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc249&image=d7d_beach05.jpg


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## david (May 29, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>



This gal is perfect and her panties are very appropriate!!!  Where the heck do you find a gal like that?


----------



## Arnold (May 29, 2006)

david said:
			
		

> Where the heck do you find a gal like that?



local strip joint.


----------



## david (May 29, 2006)

Thank God this thread is still active!!


----------



## david (May 29, 2006)

What deserted island or beach did this occur on?


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)

david said:
			
		

> What deserted island or beach did this occur on?


Brazil I think.


----------



## david (May 29, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>



alright, who is this chick?  Do you know?  I hope she has a tour!


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)

*Iris Santos*


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)

david said:
			
		

> alright, who is this chick? Do you know? I hope she has a tour!


I didn't see a name at the site I visited.


----------



## david (May 29, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> local strip joint.




Ya think I'd see these types on every street in South Beach but I think I'll have to start going to strip joints!    Maybe I'll get gopro to come with me.


----------



## david (May 29, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I didn't see a name at the site I visited.


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)

david said:
			
		

>


 
Believe it or not there is a site where you post a model face and they place a name on her....if she's well known.


----------



## GFR (May 29, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


That is disgusting


----------



## david (May 29, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Believe it or not there is a site where you post a model face and they place a name on her....if she's well known.




That girl is a model?  What type?  A PORN model?!?!?!  Dem' tittie's are too big for da' runway!!!  

Further investigate this through that magical site you suggest and let me know what you find.


----------



## GFR (May 29, 2006)

david said:
			
		

> That girl is a model?  What type?  A PORN model?!?!?!  Dem' tittie's are too big for da' runway!!!
> 
> Further investigate this through that magical site you suggest and let me know what you find.


She is on scoreland.com son


----------



## david (May 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> That is disgusting




Gross?  Just imagine doing the reach around while behind her....


----------



## david (May 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> She is on scoreland.com son




Thank you, dad.  I just went to that site and there are (w)hords of women to go through.  I'll take Robert's advice.  I'll go to the strip joints.


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)

*Heidi Hanson*


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)

*Rachel Culkin*


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)

*Playboy Brazilian Football team*


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)

*Amy McCarthy*


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)

*Jenny*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 http://www.imagebeaver.com/view.php?mode=gallery&g=3725&photo=11


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## david (May 29, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>



Very hot!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)

*Sorority Girls*


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)

david said:
			
		

> Very hot!!!!






Her skin is so perfect, I wonder if her imperfections were airbrushed.


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)

*Lana Lotts*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 http://www.imagebeaver.com/view.php?mode=gallery&g=3931&photo=9 http://www.imagebeaver.com/view.php?mode=gallery&g=3931&photo=10


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)

*Heidi Cortex*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 http://www.imagedemon.com/image.asp?name=&im=5&id=06052109018-932722043&pic=15&up=&s=7


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)

*Selena Spice*


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## david (May 29, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>



A girl with a booty like that and no cellulite is quite a gift!  Hope she doesn't eat garbage as she grows older!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 30, 2006)

*5'4 - 34B - 22 - 30*

I would like a little more hip...  Like 32-33
But, other than that shes perfect
(for me)

98 lbs though, so she can use some DL's


----------



## GFR (May 30, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## david (May 30, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *5'4 - 34B - 22 - 30*
> 
> I would like a little more hip...  Like 32-33
> But, other than that shes perfect
> ...




A true red head!!  And, extemely sexy!!


----------



## min0 lee (May 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 30, 2006)

*aria*


----------



## GFR (May 30, 2006)

This thread is getting ugly fast


----------



## min0 lee (May 31, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> This thread is getting ugly fast


Some guys like that. I think, oh well...thats it for those.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 31, 2006)

Denise Masino's Nipples are huge - 






... I wonder if thats a by-product of Roids -


----------



## ANCAM (May 31, 2006)




----------



## ANCAM (May 31, 2006)




----------



## ANCAM (May 31, 2006)




----------



## ANCAM (May 31, 2006)




----------



## ANCAM (May 31, 2006)




----------



## ANCAM (May 31, 2006)




----------



## ANCAM (May 31, 2006)




----------



## ANCAM (May 31, 2006)




----------



## ANCAM (May 31, 2006)

enjoy!


----------



## ANCAM (May 31, 2006)




----------



## ANCAM (May 31, 2006)




----------



## GFR (May 31, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Some gays like that. I think, oh well...thats it for those.


I see


----------



## Pepper (May 31, 2006)

Those are some sexy red x's!


----------



## david (May 31, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Those are some sexy red x's!


----------



## Witmaster (May 31, 2006)

ANCAM said:
			
		

>


Posting multiple Red "X's" in this thread is grounds for a 3-day banishment and manditory graphics uploading classes.


----------



## david (May 31, 2006)

absolutely!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 31, 2006)

I think we should leave it up RG on this one...


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2006)

i can't even see the red x's. hmmmm i say he owes up a double number of visible babes.


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>



her boobs look much better than some of those gnarley encapsulated fakes.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 31, 2006)

I agree!

Weird how her torso is ripped, but she doesn't have much muscletone
on her arms and legs -


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (May 31, 2006)

almost 100 pages!


----------



## ANCAM (Jun 1, 2006)

I dont know why the red x's keep coming up 
--- here try this link instead...its all the pics i tried to post.

http://jaime-hammer.bulletinboardforum.com/

http://img32.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc67&image=d49_cn27.jpg


----------



## cappo5150 (Jun 1, 2006)

ANCAM said:
			
		

> I dont know why the red x's keep coming up
> --- here try this link instead...its all the pics i tried to post.
> 
> http://jaime-hammer.bulletinboardforum.com/
> ...


 
butterface


----------



## ANCAM (Jun 1, 2006)

You really think so?


http://img104.imagevenue.com/aAfkjfp01fo1i-27091/loc101/86f_84972_09b.jpg


----------



## cappo5150 (Jun 1, 2006)

None of your links are working.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 1, 2006)

I love this picture so much its unhealthy!!!


----------



## ANCAM (Jun 1, 2006)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> None of your links are working.



is it possible for this site that I am using to have some sort of weird friggin block or somthing?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 1, 2006)

ANCAM said:
			
		

> I dont know why the red x's keep coming up
> --- here try this link instead...its all the pics i tried to post.
> 
> http://jaime-hammer.bulletinboardforum.com/
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 1, 2006)

http://img15.imagevenue.com/img.php...2_SID233_47a728b1bd9e7d76e913532a4a7579dd.jpg 

 

 

 http://img18.imagevenue.com/img.php...2_SID233_0260f2a51ff065f6fd84a2e28f4e03e2.jpg


----------



## ANCAM (Jun 2, 2006)

thanx Min0


----------



## Vieope (Jun 2, 2006)

_Sweet_


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 2, 2006)

ANCAM said:
			
		

> thanx Min0


My pleasure.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 2, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Sweet_


contribute!


----------



## GFR (Jun 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> My pleasure.


Don't even get me started


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Don't even get me started


Don't start what you can't finish.


----------



## GFR (Jun 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Don't start what you can't finish.


I can finish you faster than BigDyl can get banned


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I can finish you faster than BigDyl can get banned


Do it!


----------



## GFR (Jun 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Do it!


What?? get him banned again?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 2, 2006)

Just joking


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 3, 2006)

*Jessica Alba*


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 11, 2006)

*Brazil!!!*



 

 http://www.imagebeaver.com/view.php?mode=gallery&g=11928&photo=3


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 11, 2006)

*mellisa dettwiller*

*mellisa dettwiller*


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 11, 2006)

*Aria Giovanni*


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 11, 2006)

http://www.imagebeaver.com/view.php?mode=gallery&g=11953&photo=2


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> *mellisa dettwiller*



:hump:


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 11, 2006)

*Veronica Zemanova*


----------



## ge3k0 (Jun 25, 2006)

this post rocks.


----------



## ge3k0 (Jun 25, 2006)

www.maximonline.com has alot of good looking chicks too


----------



## lnvanry (Jun 25, 2006)

Mino is the (wo) man!

We need an update


----------



## the nut (Jun 25, 2006)

The magic of airburshing!


----------



## the nut (Jun 25, 2006)

Amatuers


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## lnvanry (Jun 25, 2006)

I like the ink too


----------



## the nut (Jun 26, 2006)

Porn star!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 26, 2006)

the nut said:
			
		

> Porn star!


 
That's MyK!


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> *mellisa dettwiller*


----------



## TBAR (Jul 22, 2006)

Min0 for President!!


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 22, 2006)

what ever happened to this thread...why itsn't it update


Min0, we need your expetise


----------



## clemson357 (Jul 23, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> Here I fixed the screwed up links that  covers pages 1-13 .



what a little whore


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 23, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> what a little whore


Is that a bad thing.


----------



## the nut (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## pumpthatiron (Jul 23, 2006)

is this the thread you visit when u are horny as hell and wanna rub one out?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 23, 2006)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> is this the thread you visit when u are horny as hell and wanna rub one out?


 Littlewing has an alternative thread just for your type.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## ge3k0 (Jul 23, 2006)

the nut said:
			
		

> The magic of airburshing!




what was that the last playboy magazine issue? Haha i can't wait for the next one


----------



## ge3k0 (Jul 23, 2006)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> is this the thread you visit when u are horny as hell and wanna rub one out?




it is now.


----------



## ge3k0 (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## the nut (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## ge3k0 (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## ge3k0 (Jul 24, 2006)

bingo boys we have a winner.... MEMMEMMEMME hahahamwmwmwhahha


----------



## ge3k0 (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## ge3k0 (Jul 24, 2006)

... man down


----------



## ge3k0 (Jul 24, 2006)

...


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 24, 2006)

ge3k0 said:
			
		

> I'd fuck them all


You'd fuck a bunch of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





's ?


----------



## cappo5150 (Jul 24, 2006)

learn how to post pics newbie


----------



## ge3k0 (Jul 24, 2006)

o.k. so the site I grabbed those pictures off of just goes down. lame


----------



## ge3k0 (Jul 24, 2006)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> learn how to post pics newbie




fixed it .  and last night when I checked up on "them" ha it was working fine the site just blocked it i guess?


----------



## ge3k0 (Jul 24, 2006)

hold up what do you think about these girlies ; 

honestly tell me what's up. because i used to chill with her but now it's weird.


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd hit it


----------



## fufu (Aug 12, 2006)

This thread needed to be rejuvinated, so I did the honors.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 12, 2006)

It looks like she is try to pick up marbles with her butt. Strange girl. Wish my girlfriend could do that! Oh, yeah, I don't have one. She dumped me.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 12, 2006)

^ trying. Sorry, I can't type today.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 12, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> ^ trying. Sorry, I can't type today.


 
Your are not forgiven.....proceed to cut off your penis.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 12, 2006)

^ Done and done.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 12, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> ^ Done and done.


Good, now I need some protein...ship it to the Bronx.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Good, now I need some protein...ship it to the Bronx.



Sorry, that's another department. If you would like to wait, I could connect you? (hand covering receiver) "BigDyl, get your hands off my donuts, and get your ass back to your station. And damnit, wipe that powder off your face, you' re a disgrace to this company!"


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 12, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> Sorry, that's another department. If you would like to wait, I could connect you? (hand covering receiver) "BigDyl, get your hands off my donuts, and get your ass back to your station. And damnit, *wipe that powder off your face*, you' re a disgrace to this company!"


That wasn't powder on BigDyl's face, it was liquid!


----------



## the nut (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## Egoatdoor (Aug 13, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> This thread needed to be rejuvinated, so I did the honors.



I'd love to lick those hairs on her lower back above the tan line...


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2006)

ge3k0 said:
			
		

> hold up what do you think about these girlies ;
> 
> honestly tell me what's up. because i used to chill with her but now it's weird.


yuck!!!


----------



## ANCAM (Aug 29, 2006)

come on guys...more posts this thread cant die...


----------



## KelJu (Aug 29, 2006)

ge3k0 said:


> hold up what do you think about these girlies ;
> 
> honestly tell me what's up. because i used to chill with her but now it's weird.





Sure you did script kiddy.


----------



## tommyboy11 (Aug 30, 2006)

wow this is a awesome thread, makin my morning brighter


----------



## ge3k0 (Aug 30, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Sure you did script kiddy.



ok dick.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 30, 2006)

ge3k0 said:


> ok dick.


 
I'd hit em all up. All pretty good looking.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 30, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Sure you did script kiddy.



You're threatened by his knowledge.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I'd hit em all up. All pretty good looking.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


>


 
Box with an X?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Box with an X?


----------



## the nut (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh that X box.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)

Tera Patrick


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)

*Bijou*


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)

Kortney O'Connor


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)

Vanessa Hoelsher


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)

Kristin Happersett


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)

Amy Sue Cooper


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)

Harumi Nemoto


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 30, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Harumi Nemoto


Oh, sure, post the Japanese chick with her clothes *on*.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Oh, sure, post the Japanese chick with her clothes *on*.


 It's not that easy to find them.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 30, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> It's not that easy to find them.



Don't worry, I still like you.  Even if you are a Japanese tease.


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


Some fake shit here...faces put on other womens bodies......damn I know porn too well


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)

__________________


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)

__________________


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)

http://img22.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=03116_bn_arturo_janablue08_482lo.jpg


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)

http://img22.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=05060_bn_arturo_janablue21_344lo.jpg


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Some fake shit here...*faces put on other womens bodies*......damn I know porn too well


What faces?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## maniclion (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 12, 2006)

i elect those official forum smilies


----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2006)

fit is beautiful


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2006)

ohhhh. nice nails


----------



## the nut (Oct 21, 2006)

You never disappoint LW!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2006)

thanks. i used the last 2 in my journal.... nice goals i think. damn.


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2006)

DOMS said:


>


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2006)

is it the fake boobs?  i think some women just totally ruin their looks with them. like a bad set draws the visual focus so much that all of a sudden the rest of the girl doesn't stand a chance...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2006)

Little Wing said:


>


She is dirty and needs a good scrubbing


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


>



Just because you're not into women doesn't mean that all other guys aren't.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2006)

Little Wing said:


>


I'm glad that you're trying to make Foreman feel included.


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Just because you're not into women doesn't mean that all other guys aren't.


Yes....look at what I posted....those are not women 

You can suck on tupperware I will suck on a tit any day.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Yes....look at what I posted....those are not women *







			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You can suck on tupperware I will suck on a tit any day.



Normally, I'm not into implants either, but she looks so good.


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2006)

DOMS said:


>




*
Small tits yet still a 10*


----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


>



You said that you didn't post women.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> *
> Small tits yet still a 10*




*R U KIDDING ME???? *


that looks like michael jackson!!!


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> *R U KIDDING ME???? *
> 
> 
> that looks like michael jackson!!!


After all the young asian flat ass, no tit skanks you have posted who are you to judge beauty.

Racist


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You said that you didn't post women.


*I  don't.*


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 21, 2006)

everyone has their own taste for beauty.


but that is one raunchy ass black chick.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 21, 2006)

some black chicks are hot, but not that one.


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> everyone has their own taste for beauty.
> 
> 
> but that is one raunchy ass black chick.


She is not black you stupid racist scum bag with a tiny cock.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 21, 2006)

hot!!!


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> some black chicks are hot, but not that one.


I bet you hate this also you f-ing racist


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 21, 2006)

good bet!!


I'm looking for hot black girls. Those like skin malada (sp?) bitches are hot. MY computer just wiped, lost them all.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 21, 2006)

chick in white


NOW THAT IS HOT!!!!!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## viet_jon (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## viet_jon (Oct 21, 2006)

*HOT JAP ALERT!!!!*


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2006)

God you have horrible taste


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't think I can handle this!?! - 













I would have to hire!






A Maintenance Crew! -


----------



## the nut (Oct 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


>




Best post ever!


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 22, 2006)

Thread title says 'contains nudity'  <==> Biggest thread on the boards


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> *R U KIDDING ME???? *
> 
> 
> that looks like michael jackson!!!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## viet_jon (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## viet_jon (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Tatyana (Oct 22, 2006)

*Thought I would share*

I did a photoshoot last week, over 400 images, and these were just a few that the photographer pulled out for me when we did a quick scan of the 
400+ images.

He is going to do a fair amount of post-production modification on some of them to get this 'broken doll' effect. We thought it would be a good idea to take advantage of my current 'broken' condition

So a couple of the 'raw' images (whatever that means, what he called them)


x
x
x

T


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

You look nice. As gay as that sounds.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 22, 2006)

Jesus Christ Kenwood.  The girls you post are fucking gross.  Seriously man, there is something seriously wrong with you, you fucking shit head.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Jesus Christ Kenwood.  The girls you post are fucking gross.  Seriously man, there is something seriously wrong with you, you fucking shit head.



well i can start postiing fat old women for you  hold on i'll get the pics


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 22, 2006)

kenwood said:


> better fletcher?



Actually yes, that old woman is better looking then all of those other skanks you posted.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)

soo i'm guessing u want more


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)

Thesee are for fletcher:


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 22, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> *HOT JAP ALERT!!!!*




Very nice


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Very Gross, i like the old saggy plumpers



i knew it


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> I did a photoshoot last week, over 400 images, and these were just a few that the photographer pulled out for me when we did a quick scan of the
> 400+ images.
> 
> He is going to do a fair amount of post-production modification on some of them to get this 'broken doll' effect. We thought it would be a good idea to take advantage of my current 'broken' condition
> ...


Is that really you?
You look great, what happened to your leg?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Is that really you?
> You look great, what happened to your leg?




if you read her ideas for dating i think it might explain the cast.


----------



## GFR (Oct 22, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> It is my moral obligation and formal duty to request that Kenwood be permanently banned if he corrupts this thread wirh any more of this bullshit.





I agree....any 16 year old posting here needs a -2 every time.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> *
> Small tits yet still a 10*



sexy but not a ten (8-8.5)...and the fatty black chicks you posted....


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 23, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Is that really you?
> You look great, what happened to your leg?



THank you!

yes it is me, I ruptured my achilles in a motor bike crash. 

I have been eating dairy while healing, and as Arnie says "Dairy is for babies, it makes you look smooth".

I can't wait to get shredded again.

I usually only use pics of myself on forums, and my own name.

My coach did tell me to get out there and get my face seen.

She was a bit concerned when I told her I was getting naked until I showed her some of the pics  


x
x
x

T


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I agree....any 16 year old posting here needs a -2 every time.


Yeah, fucking 16 year olds.


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> I did a photoshoot last week, over 400 images, and these were just a few that the photographer pulled out for me when we did a quick scan of the
> 400+ images.
> 
> He is going to do a fair amount of post-production modification on some of them to get this 'broken doll' effect. We thought it would be a good idea to take advantage of my current 'broken' condition
> ...



sweet, you got any more???


----------



## ANCAM (Nov 22, 2006)

Keep this thread alive!


----------



## Spitfire (Nov 22, 2006)

I cant believe it still is


----------



## ZECH (Nov 23, 2006)

1


----------



## ZECH (Nov 23, 2006)

2


----------



## ZECH (Nov 23, 2006)

3


----------



## ZECH (Nov 23, 2006)

4


----------



## KentDog (Nov 23, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> *HOT JAP ALERT!!!!*


This girl is amazing, who is she? Boobs a little too fake looking for me judging by her other pics, but goddamn, that face and the rest of her body.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 5, 2009)

this had some good stuff.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 5, 2009)

it's aliiiiiveeeeeeeeee. 

hmmm, think i may have some new pics for this thread.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 5, 2009)

i think she's a model for a video game.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 5, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 5, 2009)

noice!


----------



## jmorrison (Dec 6, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> i think she's a model for a video game.




Amazing.  Who is she?  I am in awe.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2009)

i don't think she's real.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2009)

sweet shoes.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2009)

[URL=http://img40.imageshack.us/i/401578.jpg/]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 9, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> sweet shoes.



i honestly had no idea she had shoes


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2009)

keep em coming LW!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2009)

Little Wing said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 14, 2009)

Robert D. said:


>


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 3, 2010)

Jo Garcia.. she's a hottie.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 3, 2010)

Little Wing said:


>



I was just going to ask if you snuck a picture of _yourself _in here!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Curt James (Jan 3, 2010)

min0 lee said:


>



That makes me laugh more than it turns me on.

Uh... _never mind.
_


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2010)

bump!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## vinoeoli (Mar 15, 2010)

grrreat!


----------



## LimboJimbo (Mar 15, 2010)

*Trying to help out*

I hope this works.


----------



## LimboJimbo (Mar 16, 2010)

*Megan Hauserman*

Lovely blonde with long legs.


----------



## LimboJimbo (Mar 19, 2010)

*Randoms*

something to look at


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 23, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 24, 2010)

I watched that whole damn video and that bitch didn't even take off her t-shirt???  LW, you owe me four minutes.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> I watched that whole damn video and that bitch didn't even take off her t-shirt???  LW, you owe me four minutes.



Free sex videos, Sex tube, Free porn movies - Tube8.com


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> I watched that whole damn video and that bitch didn't even take off her t-shirt???  LW, you owe me four minutes.




De Keurslager: Alice Goodwin | WhiteLineFirm


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 24, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> De Keurslager: Alice Goodwin | WhiteLineFirm



holy shit

I don't say this very often, but she really is a perfect 10


----------



## cheappinz (Mar 25, 2010)

I like fruit salad...


----------



## mercedes2 (Mar 30, 2010)

little wing said:


> if you try a mango once...or twice... And just don't have a taste for it never want another one you can't be called a mango eater now can you? You can just say tried it didn't see what the big deal is...  But i do eat bananas.... I love mango btw but we aren't really talkin about mango now are we


 
awesome!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 17, 2010)

i'm touching myself


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2010)

The Situation said:


> i'm touching myself



That makes two of us.

We're both touching you.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 18, 2010)

DOMS said:


> That makes two of us.
> 
> We're both touching you.


 
 and you didn't even buy me dinner....


----------



## CarbonFitness (Apr 20, 2010)

nice tits i' mean pics


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 20, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> De Keurslager: Alice Goodwin | WhiteLineFirm



Okay, you're forgiven. 


Now if you'll please excuse me, I have something to take care of.


----------



## seanpedro (Nov 29, 2010)

this. is. my. favorite. thread!


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 29, 2010)

good bump


----------



## moarwhey123 (Dec 1, 2010)

PreMier said:


> My favorite!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ps... I bet she squirts


where do you find females like this OOOOO


----------



## vortrit (Dec 1, 2010)

moarwhey123 said:


> *where do you find females like this *OOOOO



Trailer parks.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Ironman40 (Jan 2, 2011)

*Hot asian alert*

I would have loved to be the photographer on this shoot!


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2011)

Definitely!  I remember this thread!!!!  It will take days for me to go through it!!!


----------



## alink (Jan 9, 2011)

nice body, but not any muscular shape unfortunately


----------



## alink (Jan 9, 2011)

who is the bitch with the white blouse ?


----------



## LimboJimbo (Apr 19, 2011)

*random babes.*

click to enlarge and enjoy.


----------



## LimboJimbo (Apr 19, 2011)

*some more*

click to enlarge and enjoy.


----------



## laddergoat (Apr 20, 2011)

Blonde - hot
Headless - hot
Dark hair- she's a butterface.


----------



## LimboJimbo (Apr 20, 2011)

*more hotness*

Click to enlarge and enjoy.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 20, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Thanks n i have more coming but right now "Vin" needs his mommy. My son had me shave his head tonight so he'd look like Vin Diesel but he say's he came out even better lookin than Vin .... now it's time for bedtime stories though.




omg. I loved finding this. He is 20 now and 6 foot 7. Still better looking than Vin Diesel too lol.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 20, 2017)

This was started by me when I was rockgazer69 and was the first thread we were allowed to post nude woman in. Prince told us to keep it classy and put a contains nudity warning on it. Wonder if I can find the pics that were once here.


----------

